# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - October 2009



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
October 2009*

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
012150UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/01-10-09.htm"> 2 armored vehicles of NATO invading forces destroyed and 9 terrorists killed in  Kandahar</a> (fifth item)
<blockquote>Thursday morning 01-10-2009 around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a armored vehicle of the NATO invader army in Joy  Lahore area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province, in the blast the armored  vehicle was destroyed and five invader terrorists in it were killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13903">7  invaders killed, 4 wounded in Kandahar 1/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3R1CE">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/01-10-09.htm"> Official English</a> (third item)
<blockquote>(Official English)  7 American invading terrorists killed and 3 wounded in  Kandahar
Thursday night 01-10-2009 around 2 am local time, heavy fighting took place  between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and American invader  terrorists in the Siya Choy area in Zari district of Kandahar province, the  fighting started when the enemy try to lunch an attack on the Mujahideen, during  the fighting seven terrorists were killed and four were wounded, later the enemy  bombarded the area in which two Mujahids were martyred and three were wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Google English) Causing loss to the enemy in the Directorate of buttons &lt;Zhari&gt;
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Inflicted Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the second hour of the night  (2009-10-01) loss of soldiers killed and wounded U.S. troops Himna were trying  to attack on the Mujahideen in the region of Siah Choy buttons Department of  Kandahar province, as had been subjected to attacks by the Mujahideen. Clashes  directly with the enemy when you attack, killing (7) soldiers as occupiers on  the spot and injuring (4) others. According to eyewitnesses, is still the  remains of dead soldiers scattered in the scene until morning. Adds the report,  the bombing of the enemy area after the attack which led to the martyrdom (2) of  the mujahideen and injury (3) other surgeries.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-1-10-2009.html">The  destruction of armored troops occupied an improvised explosive device in the  Arghandab district</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3R16S">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosion in the armored  vehicles of the occupying forces were in a patrol mission in the air of Lahore  Department Arghandab in Kandahar. Carried out the attack in the tenth time this  morning (2009-10-01) Which led to the destruction of fully armored and killed  (5) soldiers as occupiers on the spot. In the context of similar, destroyed an  armored enemy as a result of a similar blast in the Directorate of Char Bagh  Jima, killing its occupants. Adds the report, after this explosion, an explosion  took place just in the same region, which led to the death (4) soldiers as  occupiers and the injury of others (3) others. According to another report, the  mujahedeen killed early morning today (4) of police who were patrolling behind  the valve Serbzi the public in the city of Kandahar.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-1-10-2009.html">Martyrdom  (11) civilians by U.S. forces in the Directorate of Nad Ali</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3R1dX">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/01-10-09.htm"> Official English</a> (first item)
<blockquote>(Official English) American invading forces terrorists martyr 11 innocent  civilians, destroyed villagers livestock and their farms in Helmand
Wednesday noon 30-09-2009 around 6 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a American invading terrorists on foot patrol  unit in Khoshal village area in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, which  resulted in the killing and wounding of a large number of enemy terrorists.  According to the report, after the attack, U.S. terrorists raided the area,  taking revenge on the innocent civilians for about two hours. According to the  residents in the region, the American terrorists martyred eleven civilians and  wounded other, also destroyed villagers livestock and their farms. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Google English)  Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Quote (11) civilians in a U.S. air strike, after the attack by the Mujahideen of  the Islamic Emirate in the sixth time yesterday afternoon (2009-10-30) on a foot  patrol of the occupying forces in the region of Khushal Department Nad Ali in  Helmand. The attack resulted in the killing and wounding a large number of enemy  soldiers. According to the report, after the attack, U.S. forces raided the  area, taking revenge and continued Allgarat about two hours. According to the  residents of the region, in addition to inflicting casualties on civilians died,  a large number of livestock and destroyed their farms. And thankfully did not  fall in the ranks of the mujahideen any loss. According to another report, was  killed and (7) soldiers as occupiers yesterday afternoon as a result of an  offensive in an ambush at the intersection of Rigney, the mandate itself.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/01-10-09.htm"> NATO invading army tank destroyed and rockets fired at enemy base Helmand</a> (seventh headline)
<blockquote>Wednesday afternoon 30-09-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  fired rockets at the enemy base in Shabo area in Khan Nasheen district of  Helmand province, resulting in losses to the enemy. According to another report,  Wednesday afternoon 30-09-2009, Mujahideen detonated an explosive device  targeting a tank of the NATO invading forces in Dewalak area in Khan Nasheen  district of Helmand province, the explosion destroyed the tank and killed all  the terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-13-1-10-2009.html"> Inflicting large losses on the enemy again in Helmand province</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3R0Uf">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Suffered today (2009-10-01 ) Loss to the enemy in the departments of Marjh Sngen  &lt;Sangin&gt; in Helmand. According to details, at ten in the morning dawn Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate of an explosive device in a car RENGER the enemy in a  Directorate Sngen market resulting in the destruction of the car full of Jima  and was killed there. According to another report, Mujahideen attacked an armed  attack on an army patrol in the area of client Jarraud Directorate itself, which  led to the targeting of two Ranger-type missiles from before the militants were  killed and wounded (13) soldiers, is also among the dead Dhabthm well. According  to another report, the dawn of Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the five o'clock  this afternoon an explosive device in the tank to the American forces when the  enemy's military convoy was on its way to Hazar Gift Center Directorate of  Garmser in the Department Cingsk Marjp in Helmand. The blast destroyed the tank  completely, killing all on board. In a report the news independently, Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate was destroyed at four o'clock this afternoon tanks of the  occupying forces improvised explosive device in the Nad Ali director Saul,  resulting in damage to the tank and was killed there.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-1-10-2009.html">Explosion  near a Department of Greshk kills six soldiers</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3R1iW">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/01-10-09.htm"> Official English</a> (last item)
<blockquote>(Official English)  6 puppet army terrorists killed and a ranger vehicle  destroyed in Helmand
Wednesday afternoon 30-09-2009 around 2 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a Ranger  vehicle of puppet police in Shor Aab area in Kandahar-Herat highway Gereshk  district of Helmand province, the blast destroyed the vehicle and killed six  terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Google English)  Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate killed six soldiers clients result of an explosion  in a car RENGER the enemy in the area Shoorab Department Gereshk in Helmand.  According to local mujahideen, the explosion in the second hour of noon  yesterday (2009-10-30) on the road to Kandahar Herat highway, which resulted in  the destruction of the car completely, which are still at the scene so far. It  is said that among the dead commander of a battalion.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-1-10-2009.html">Causing  loss to the enemy in the Directorate of Kanchin</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3R1py">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate inflicted heavy losses Baltiom yesterday  (2009-10-30), a series of operations in the Directorate of Kanchin in Helmand.  At the second session of the afternoon yesterday fired rockets at the Center for  the mujahideen of the enemy in the shabu Department Kanchin, resulting in a loss  to the material and Rahip enemy. In a similar vein, the mujahideen detonated an  explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces when a military convoy was  passing to the enemy in the Dewalk. The explosion destroyed the tank completely,  killing all on board.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20500727/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-012150UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
022300UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=259:three-trucks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three trucks destroyed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 02 October 2009 16:12 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Thursday midnight 01-10-2009 around 7 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan in an ambushed destroyed three trucks of the enemy in  Samgeen district of Helmand province. In another attack, Mujahideen killed an Ex  puppet police office in Samgeen district of Helmand province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13942">7  British invaders killed by explosions in Sangin, Helmand 2/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3T7NF">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Explosion Sngen kill seven British soldiers</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
We received the news of the Helmand province that: occurred at one and a half  this afternoon (2009-10-02) explosions are particularly acute on the occupation  forces at the end of the village of Feroz Sngen Province, killing (7) British  soldiers on the spot and injuring several others injured. According to news  Linker, and those losses occurred in the ranks of the enemy heroes when they  tried to bomb planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate Vastahedvo die in a  row. Residents say the region: the severity of the explosion scattered body  parts of soldiers in the courtyard of the two blasts, and still scattered so far  the times.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=257:mujahideen-ambush-a-logistical-convoy-of-the-enemy-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen ambush a logistical convoy of the enemy in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 02 October 2009 16:06 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Thursday night 01-10-2009 around 8 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a logistical convoy of the enemy in Sayed Tajdar  Agha area in Gereshk district of Helmand province, in the ambush Mujahideen  burned few enemy tankers, killed five security guards and wounded four.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=258:mujahideen-killed-a-puppet-leader-and-3-of-his-bodyguards-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen Killed a puppet leader and 3 of his bodyguards in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 02 October 2009 16:08 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Friday morning 02-10-2009 around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan killed local leader of the puppet administration / Abdul  Ali and his three bodyguards, when his car was blown up with explosive device in  the Dezak area in Dehrawat district of Uruzgan Province.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=252:8-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-and-a-vehicle-destroyed-in-zabul-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 puppet army terrorists killed and a vehicle destroyed in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 02 October 2009 16:01 Reported by Zabeehullah Mujahid
Thursday 01-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a  remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army patrol unit in Kala  khail area in Shah joy district of Zabul province, the blast destroyed the  vehicle and killed eight terrorists in it.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20550893/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-022300UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
032240UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=282:13-british-invader-and-2-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-in-a-martyrdom-operation-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 13 British invader and 2 puppet army terrorists killed in a martyrdom operation  in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 03 October 2009 17:08 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Saturday 03-10-2009, a hero Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Abdul  Sattar carried out a martyrdom operation on a foot patrol of the British invader  army terrorists in Morcha village area in Maiwand district of Kandahar province,  the attack was carried out when the enemy terrorists were busying searching the  homes of residents of the village, the Mujahid who was on a explosive laden  motorcycle drove in motorcycle in to the patrol, killing thirteen British  invader and two puppet terrorists on the spot. We ask Allah to accept our  brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and  gratitude are due to Allah.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=272:7-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-and-1-vehicle-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 puppet army terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 03 October 2009 16:55 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Friday evening 02-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew  up a vehicle of the puppet army in Sahib zada village Bushran area near  Lashkarga city in Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the Ranger vehicle  and seven terrorist in it were killed.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=279:mujahideen-inflicting-heavy-losses-to-the-invaders-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen Inflicting heavy losses to the invaders in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 03 October 2009 17:05 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Saturday morning 03-10-2009 around 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan used improvised explosive devices to destroy NATO invader  army tanks in Barand bawri area in Nawzad district of Helmand province.  According to the report, huge explosions took place and one after the other five  military tanks of the enemy were destroyed and all the terrorists in them were  killed. Mujahideen further reported, after the damages inflected on the enemy  forces, the enemy was forced to withdraw immediately and returned to one of  their largest headquarters of the invaders forces in the region. According to  another report, Saturday afternoon 03-10-2009, five British invading terrorists  were killed and many others were wounded, in a heavy battle in Majeed chawk area  in Sangin district Helmand province. According to another report, Saturday  afternoon 03-10-2009, Mujahideen attacked on a logistical convoy of the enemy in  Karim karez area in Sangin district of Helmand province, resulting in the  burning of few enemy vehicles, killed four terrorists and wounded three others.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=276:5-nato-invader-army-terrorists-killed-and-a-tank-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 NATO invader army terrorists killed and a tank destroyed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 03 October 2009 17:02 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Saturday morning 03-10-2009 around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of the  NATO invaders in Shah pushta area in Washir district of Helmand province, the  landmine blast destroyed the tank and killed five terrorists in it, soon after  the blast Mujahideen ambushed the convoy, resulting in more deaths and injuries  to the enemy.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=7997589041804a21d5d25efab9e1fc11&amp;t=13962"> Mujahideen set ablaze Two Oil Tankers in Gereshk Bazaar 3/10/09</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 03 October 2009 04:53 Q. Y. ahmadi Helamand
Mujahideen of the Islamic set a blaze two tankers of a logistical convoy of  American invading forces in Gereshk bazaar on Hirat-Kandahar highway. Five  security guards of the convoy were killed and four injured in the Mujahideen  attack. The enemy forces, in retaliation, fired at tankers of civilian people  passing from the area and set them on fire. Mujahideen had no casualty in the  fighting.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20576469/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-032240UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
041910UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13974"> Officers of intelligence servoce killed by mujahideen in Kandahar 4/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3WNML">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Mujahideen killed 2 puppet intelligence officers in Kandahar  city
Sunday midnight 03-10-2009 around 12 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan in a surprise attack on the staff of the puppet  intelligence offices killed two officers in Baro darwaza area in Kandahar city,  the weapons of the killed terrorists were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf

(Google translation Arabic to English) Mujahideen intelligence officers were  killed in Kandahar city
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked at the twelfth night (2009-10-03) a  surprise attack on staff for intelligence (National Security) were walking in  the gate Pro city of Kandahar, killing both. The sheep Mujahideen pistols of the  type Maikarov and were returned safely to their posts.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13975">5  invaders killed by explosion in Nad Ali, Helmand 4/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3WNSE">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English)  5 NATO invader terrorists blown up in Helmand
Sunday midnight 04-10-2009 around 12.30 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrol  of the NATO invader army terrorists in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, in  the blast five terrorists were killed on the spot, soon after Mujahideen  attacked the remaining terrorists, which forced the enemy to leave the area,  weapons of the killed terrorists were Mujahideen's booty also Mujahideen took  with them of the dead body of the invader terrorist. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf

(Google translation Arabic to English) One of the dead body of the occupiers are  still at the militants
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate carried out at the second session and half of the  night (2009-10-03) explosion heavily on a foot patrol of the occupying forces in  the village of Nui twisted Mande Department Nad Ali in Helmand, killing (5)  soldiers as occupiers. Soon after the explosion, Mujahideen attacked an armed  attack on the soldiers as occupiers, and then the enemy forces move their  position to the near dead, but the body of an occupier and one remained at the  scene, which is still at the militants. The sheep Mujahideen U.S. also several  guns during the attack. Suffered such losses mentioned in the ranks of the enemy  when they were trying to raid the Mujahideen in the region as infantry soldiers  were exposed to a strong explosion.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/04-10-09.htm"> Mujahideen destroyed 8 cars and booty 12 supplies trucks of enemy in Helmand</a> (first headline)
<blockquote>Sunday morning 04-10-2009<span style="font-family:Verdana;font-size:x-small;"><span style="background-color:#ffffff;"> </span></span>around 8 am local time,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a supplies convoy of  the invader forces in Haji Tor petroleum service area Sangeen district Helmand  province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed eight Toyota Cars, killed five  puppet army terrorists, twelve trucks loaded with supplies and weapons were  Mujahideen's booty. According to another report, Sunday morning 04-10-2009  around 8 am local time, Mujahideen with a remote controlled landmine blew up a  tank of the NATO invader forces in Kulal poti area in Garishk district of  Helmand province, in the blast the tank was destroyed and all the terrorists in  it where killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20603963/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-041910UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052210UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-5-10-2009.html">The  destruction of three military vehicles of the occupation forces on the road to  Kandahar, Uruzgan</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3ZdLV">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=51fae93ef5bfffa885fd76421027da4f&amp;t=13997"> Arabic and official English version</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Monday morning 05-10-2009 around 11 am local time, Mujahideen  of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan carried out an armed attack on a patrol of  the invading forces between Wach bakhto and Tangi area on the Kandahar-Uruzgan  highway in Shah Wali kot district of Kandahar province, in the ambush two  armored vehicles were blown up and and one was destroyed by a rocket, killing  all the terrorists in them, also two Mujahids were wounded. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf

(Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi - In the eleventh hour of the  morning today (2009-10-05) attacked the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of an  armed attack on a patrol of the occupation forces between the areas of wage and  Baxto Tnki in Shah Wali Kot district of Kandahar province, on a road between  Kandahar and Varoujan. Says the Mujahideen in the region: In this attack, which  used heavy weapons and light, targeted the armored military vehicles hit by  cannon, and destroyed immediately. Directly with the attack targeted two armored  vehicles of the enemy's improvised explosive device while trying to carry out  operations against militants in the region, killing all those who were on board.  In direct combat, which lasted until midday suffered from two of the Mujahideen.  Locals say: road blocked by the occupation forces, which is now busy in the  transfer mechanisms of destruction.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-5-10-2009.html">Mujahideen  was affirmed by two tanks and three cars in the Directorate of Greshk</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3ZdYN">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=51fae93ef5bfffa885fd76421027da4f&amp;t=13990"> Arabic + official English version</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>2 invader tanks and 3 Ranger vehicles destroyed in an ambush  in Helmand</em>
Monday morning 05-10-2009 around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a joint convoy of the invaders and their puppet  army on Kandahar-Lashkarga highway near Popalzai village in Ner-e-siraj area in  Garishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush fighting started, which  lasted for nearly an hour, during which Mujahideen destroyed two invader tanks  and three Ranger vehicles of the puppet army, killed eight enemy terrorists and  the rest fled, also one Mujahid was martyred and two were wounded, the weapons  of the killed terrorists, plus tanks and cars were Mujahideen's booty. Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

(Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked at ten in the morning (2009-10-05) armed  attack on a military convoy of the joint forces of the enemy in the region of SE  River Department Gereshk in Helmand, resulting from seizing the tanks of the  occupying forces and three cars of the puppet army Ranger. Carried out the  attack in an ambush on the road between the Directorate of Lashkar Gah and  Kandahar province, in the SE Bobalzo River, which led to the death (8) soldiers  on the spot and the rest fled away. And still remains of the dead remain at the  scene. Adds the report, immediately after the attack and clashes directly with  the enemy and continued for nearly one hour, and cited Mujahid one and wounded  two others. Sheep and seven machine guns of the Mujahideen of the dead. He also  conveyed Mujahideen cars with tanks and other military equipment to their posts.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-5-10-2009.html">The  destruction of two tanks of the occupying forces in the battle of Zabul</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3ZdWd">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>The destruction of 2 tanks of the invading forces in the  battle of Zabul</em>
Sunday morning 04-10-2009 around 9 pm local time, a one hour battle took place  between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Maryani area in  Mezan district of Zabul province, resulting in the destruction of two tanks of  the NATO invader forces and all the terrorists in them were killed. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf

(Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Severe outcome of the battle that took place in the ninth hour of the night  (2009-10-04) between the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the Asaker enemy  forces in the state of its balance Mirian Department of Zabul, which resulted in  the destruction of two tanks of the occupying forces. Says local mujahideen, led  the fight to the death of all passengers Aldbaptin were transferred by  helicopter to the center of the enemy, but Aldbaptin destroyers are still at the  scene. And thankfully did not fall in the ranks of the mujahideen any loss  during the attack, which lasted approximately one hour.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20652599/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-052210UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062330UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=90c3033eaa4db5f7b4e268184a52cf46&amp;t=14009"> 2 tanks of the Canadian invading Forces blown up Kandahar</a> - <a href="http://is.gd/41ePv">Arabic & English version (PDF) at non-terrorist  site</a>


> *Tuesday morning 06-10-2009 around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up two tanks of the  Canadian invading army in Armandaw manda area in Arghandab district of Kandahar  province. In the blasts both enemy tanks were destroyed and all the Canadian  invading terrorists in them were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*



<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=90c3033eaa4db5f7b4e268184a52cf46&amp;t=14008"> Female police killed near the city of Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/41fnH">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate killed at the tenth only twenty minutes in the  morning (2009-10-06) during the fast attack, a female cop (High-known to clear)  when they are in out of home in an area of the Mirwais Minh City near the city  of Kandahar, where the her official post in the building of leadership and the  presidency of the security intelligence in Kandahar. The attack killed an armed  police on the spot and returned safely to the heroic Mujahideen positions.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=292:3-armored-vehicles-of-the-nato-invading-army-terrorists-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 armored vehicles of the NATO invading army terrorists in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 October 2009 01:47 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Monday morning 05-10-2009 around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan carried out an armed attack on a patrol of the invading  forces between Wach bakhto and Tangi area on the Kandahar-Uruzgan highway in  Shah Wali kot district of Kandahar province, in the ambush two armored vehicles  were blown up and and one was destroyed by a rocket, killing all the terrorists  in them, also two Mujahids were wounded.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=90c3033eaa4db5f7b4e268184a52cf46&amp;t=14013"> British invading terrorists foot patrol blown up and two tanks of NATO invaders  destroyed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 06-10-2009 around 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan blew up on foot patrol of the British invading terrorists  in Charkhakian manda area in Sangeen district of Helmand pro, in the blast four  terrorists were killed and three were wounded. According to another report,  Tuesday 06-10-2009, Mujahideen blew up a tank of NATO invaders with an improvised explosive device  when it was passing by a small bridge in Sheen gul village area in Nad Ali  district of Helmand province. The blast destroyed the enemy tank and six  terrorists were killed on the spot. In a similar attack, Tuesday 16-10-2009,  Mujahideen detonated an improvised
explosive device blowing up another military tank of the enemy, and killing all  the terrorists in it, the blast took place in Bagh-e-rabat area in Nawa district  of Helmand province. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=90c3033eaa4db5f7b4e268184a52cf46&amp;t=14011"> 5 NATO invading army terrorists killed and a tank destroyed in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 06-10-2009 around 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of the  NATO invading army in Mari abad nawa area near Tareen kot city in Uruzgan  province, the blast destroyed the tank and killed five invading terrorists, soon  after the blast Mujahideen attacked the convoy in which fighting started, during  which Mujahideen inflicted more losses to the enemy. Reported by Zabeehullah  Mujahid</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=90c3033eaa4db5f7b4e268184a52cf46&amp;t=14007"> (A) puppet police commander joins the ranks of Mujahideen in fighting the enemy  in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Monday morning 05-10-2009, a puppet police commander surrendered to the  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Gajoy area in Shahjoy  district of Zabul province, he also surrendered his Ranger vehicle, plus his  weapons to the Mujahideen. The commander promised to take part in jihad against  the crusader occupation forces in the region and to propagate to other brothers  who are currently working on the side of infidels to joining the ranks of the  Mujahideen as this is the command of our religion. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=299:the-destruction-of-2-tanks-of-the-invading-forces-in-the-battle-of-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> The destruction of 2 tanks of the invading forces in the battle of Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 October 2009 01:53 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Sunday morning 04-10-2009 around 9 pm local time, a one hour battle took place  between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Maryani area in  Mezan district of Zabul province, resulting in the destruction of two tanks of  the NATO invader forces and all the terrorists in them were killed.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20719411/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-062330UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2009)

_NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by “GoogEng”) – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._

<a href="http://is.gd/42VW5" target="_blank">"2 tanks of the Canadian invading Forces blown up Kandahar"</a> - (PDF of statement downloadable from non-terrorist site <a href="http://milnewstbay.pbworks.com/f/CAN-TKS-ARMANDAW-VOJ-ENG-6OCT09.pdf">here</a>):


> *Wednesday, 07 October 2009 05:38 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> Tuesday morning 06-10-2009 around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up two tanks of the Canadian invading army in Armandaw manda area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province. In the blasts both enemy tanks were destroyed and all the Canadian invading terrorists in them were killed.*


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
072330UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by “GoogEng”) – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=cc810a95918324d9d674fde13711c0de&amp;t=14031"> Official of Dr. Abdullah killed in Kandahar 7/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/43xgl">Google English translation</a>
<em> </em>
<blockquote><em>Official was shot in the campaign Alsahoi Alintkhabatip</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At ten in the morning (2009-10-07) killed Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  official campaign Alintkhabatip Alsahoip in favor of Dr. Abdullah called / Abdul  Salam Khan, the result of a surprise attack by militants near the parking Abdul  Hakim Jean-Louis in the sixth district and what a city of Kandahar. Mentioned  killed when he was heading from his home towards the city as the Mujahideen  attacked passengers on a motorcycle. After the attack, returned to their  positions Majahdan safe.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=cc810a95918324d9d674fde13711c0de&amp;t=14034">Crusaders burnt 2000 shops and buildings, plundered market and arrested a  considerable quantity of civilians in Zmindawar, Nav Zad, Helmand 6/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/43wJg">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Crusaders burned the place of one thousand five hundred and public  property in Helmand province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to recent reports from the directorates and Kjki Nawzad in  Helmand, the U.S. and British forces occupied the implementation of criminal  terrible arguments are unknown in the areas of the Mdiritin Almzkureten, where  even the market is now burned completely in the Zmindawr Kjki Department stores  are also facing the people in peace Directorate Nawzad market risk burning as  well. He told a resident of Zmindawr where he saw all the crimes with his own  eyes, to a page Chhamt Web site: The market for mangosteen Reyes Station area  Zmindawr object at his side, the village of mangosteen Reese, consisting of more  than two thousand shops and commercial center is important for parents. The U.S.  forces raided the area at the middle third of the night, accompanied by  helicopters and jet fighters, and Hundreds of soldiers from the helicopters,  busy until late yesterday searched the homes of this village and they pillage  and robbery, and fear that people vacate market mangosteen Reese and projected  enemy during their operations a number of bombs in some areas, has caused losses  to civilians. The soldiers raided the looters at one of the market yesterday  afternoon station Reese mangosteen and began burning shops inside the market and  until noon the third burned more than one thousand five hundred shops including  restaurants, pharmacies and workshops, also burned the car park of this market  and burned a large number of cars. Note that the market is being burned in the  street includes a long-unanimous trading. Locals say: In addition to the burning  of goods innocent inhabitants, the transfer of the occupiers of large quantities  of cargo with them, as they arrested a number of shop owners and took them as  prisoners of Bmrouhyatem. The people of the village called mangosteen Reese who  have suffered material losses more than they expect in such a heinous Ganaiyat  media and reporters that come to their area and watch all Alfjaia Inscheroha to  the act of penetration of the world and known to the Global.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-7-10-2009.html">Two  explosive devices destroyed two tanks of U.S. forces in the Directorate of  Kanchin</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/43vSn">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate destroyed two tanks of U.S. forces in the  Khairabad Department Kanchin in Helmand. Adds the report, Aldbaptin destroyed  when the enemy tries to attack the militants in the region as their tank hit a  Bulgmin Mzruain by the Mujahideen. Blasts resulted in the destruction of both  Aldbaptin fully killed and wounded were all on board, where he was transferred  by helicopter to the centers of the enemy. According to the residents of the  region: the occupying forces shelled the area after the attack in revenge,  killing five Palestinian civilians including two children and injuring three  others, and some houses were damaged during the bombing atrocity. According to  another report, the Mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tank of the  occupying forces and then held tough battle with the enemy in the Bagh region  mooring Department ناوه in Helmand, which led the attack and the explosion to  the deaths and injuries among the enemy, but had no precise information about  the casualties so far.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=305:british-invading-terrorists-foot-patrol-blown-up-and-two-tanks-of-nato-invaders-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2" target="_blank">British invading terrorists foot patrol blown up and two tanks of NATO invaders destroyed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 October 2009 05:32 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Tuesday morning 06-10-2009 around 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up on foot patrol of the British invading terrorists in Charkhakian manda area in Sangeen district of Helmand pro, in the blast four terrorists were killed and three were wounded.  According to another report, Tuesday 06-10-2009, Mujahideen blew up a tank of NATO invaders with an improvised explosive device when it was passing by a small bridge in Sheen gul village area in Nad Ali district of Helmand province. The blast destroyed the enemy tank and six terrorists were killed on the spot.  In a similar attack, Tuesday 06-10-2009, Mujahideen detonated an improvised explosive device blowing up another military tank of the enemy, and killing all the terrorists in it, the blast took place in Bagh-e-rabat area in Nawa district of Helmand province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-7-10-2009.html" target="_blank">The destruction of two tanks of the British forces in the Directorate of Nawzad</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/43wmY" target="_blank">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=cc810a95918324d9d674fde13711c0de&amp;t=14030" target="_blank">Arabic & English version</a>
<blockquote>(Official English)  <em>7 British invading forces terrorists killed and 2 tanks destroyed in Helmand</em>
Wednesday morning 07-10-2009 around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in two different explosions blew up two tanks of the British invading army in Ganda cha and Shah pushty areas in Nawzad district of Helmand province, in the blasts both enemy tanks were destroyed and seven terrorists in them were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

(Google English translation)  Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate blew at seven o'clock this morning (2009-10-07) and also at the same time yesterday evening, two explosive devices in two tanks of British forces in the Chah was recruited by the Directorate of Nawzad in Helmand.  Adds local Mujahideen: Aldbaptin destroyed in both the blasts and killed (7) soldiers as occupiers therein.  Suffered losses stated in the enemy when they were attempting to attack the militants in the region as hit Dbaptahm mines Mzorap by the Mujahideen.  According to the residents of the area: the remains of dead soldiers scattered and which still lingers in the scene.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-7-10-2009.html">English  occupying forces suffered heavy losses in Nad Ali</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/43wv4">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=cc810a95918324d9d674fde13711c0de&amp;t=14032" target="_blank">Arabic & official English</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Enemy suffered heavy losses in Helmand
Wednesday morning 07-10-2009 around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a military vehicle of the British invading army in Sheen village area in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, soon after when the enemy was removing the bodies of the killed terrorists Mujahideen detonated another landmine, in the first blast the vehicle was destroyed and all the terrorists it were killed, in second blast three terrorists were killed and two were wounded. In another report, Wednesday midnight 07-10-2009 around 3 am local time, Mujahideen blew up a foot patrol of the NATO invading forces in Grop shash area in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, killing two terrorists and wounding others, among the killed was their Afghan. According to another report, Tuesday afternoon 06-10-2009, Mujahideen killed four NATO invading army terrorists and wounded six in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, the enemy were killed, when the Mujahideen detonated a bomb which they had planted out side the enemy base, soon after the blast enemy terrorists came out to the site of the blast, this is when the Mujahideen ambushed them. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

(Google English translation) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At the seventh Morocco yesterday (2009-10-06) was a massive explosion on  the mechanism of military occupation forces in the English village of Shin  Province Nad Ali in Helmand, after this explosion the Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate of a serious explosion in another machine by remote control, while the  enemy soldiers carrying bodies from the vehicle destroyed . Says the Mujahideen  in the region: the mechanism destroyed in the first explosion, killing all on  board, and in the second explosion killed (3) foreign soldiers were killed and  two others were by severe. In another independent news, at three o'clock after  midnight Barih (2009-10-07) was a massive explosion on a foot patrol of the  occupation forces in the same area, resulting in the deaths of (2) two soldiers  and wounding another soldier were by severe. Said of the interpreter were also  among the dead. In a similar context, in the second hour of the afternoon  yesterday (2009-10-06) killed (4) foreign soldiers were killed and another  soldier in the group of six same province, when the concern to get out of their  camp, where they exploded a landmine planted by militants at the gate of the  camp.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=303:5-nato-invading-army-terrorists-killed-and-a-tank-destroyed-in-uruzgan-5-nato-invading-army-terrorists-killed-and-a-tank-destroyed-in-uruzgan-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2" target="_blank">5 NATO invading army terrorists killed and a tank destroyed in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 October 2009 05:29 Reported by Zabeehullah Mujahid
Tuesday morning 06-10-2009 around 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of the NATO invading army in Mari abad nawa area near  Tareen kot city in Uruzgan province, the blast destroyed the tank and killed five invading terrorists, soon after the blast Mujahideen attacked the convoy in which fighting started, during which Mujahideen inflicted more losses to the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-7-10-2009.html">Edit point security police in Nimroz</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/43w6I">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qar J / Yousuf Ahmadi
Said Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the mandate of Nimroz they attacked  at night after midnight last night (2009-10-07) on a security police in the  province Dzok Jarburjk state Nimroz. The attack lasted about half an hour,  killing at least (3) police officers, and wounding (4) others were by those who  fled after the injury. The sheep Mujahideen weapons Altarkp live ammunition from  the police, the mujahideen, and then set fire to a building point of security.  And thankfully there have been no casualties among the militants in the attack.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=301:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-on-the-occasion-of-the-eighth-anniversary-of-the-american-attack-on-afghanistan&amp;catid=5:statement-" target="_blank">Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan on the occasion of the Eighth Anniversary of the American Attack on Afghanistan</a> - <a href="http://milnewstbay.pbworks.com/f/7Oct09-statement-VoiceOfJihad-English-071608UTC-oct-09.pdf" target="_blank">PDF version of entire statement downloadable from non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>.... In this unequal war, the one side have before them  expansionism, colonialism and exploitation as their  plans of objectives which they want to achieve by dent of military power through brutality and atrocities. On the other hand, the other side of the war have their objective of independence, Islamic social justice, human dignity and national identity which they want to achieve through sacrifices and the shedding of their pure blood. We believe in this war between truth and evil, the truth will surely prevail .... We announce to all the world, our aim is obtainment of independence and establishment of an Islamic system. We did not have any agenda to harm other countries including Europe nor we have such agenda today....</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20772094">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
082320UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-8-10-2009.html">Destroying  three cars Rninger the enemy in Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/45F9s">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
We received the news of Kandahar province that were destroyed yesterday  (2009-10-07), sporadic explosions in three cars Ranger police in the districts  of Khakrez and Dnd. Add news Linker, successive explosions took place at sunset  in the valley of Siah sync Khakrez Department, which led to the destruction and  the killing of Alsearitin (6) soldiers. Thus, another powerful explosion  occurred at the same time in the director Dnd Da Bagh on the mandate itself  Ranger car to the police, resulting in the destruction of whole car, and the  death (5) soldiers on the spot. Area residents say that vehicles destroyed in  the rest of the day also places a devastating explosion.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-8-10-2009.html">Sngen <Sangin> explosion kills seven soldiers</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/45Feh">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the news Linker, in one hour of midday (2009-10-08) blew Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate of the type of car for the Ranger in the area of internal  police Jugk Sngen in Helmand province by an explosive device. He mentioned the  news, the explosion carried out on soldiers for the security point Mulla Adam  Neckh, resulting in the destruction of the enemy car completely, and killed (7)  soldiers who were on board. Among the dead soldiers, deputy commander of the  point.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-7-10-2009.html">Two  explosive devices destroyed two tanks of U.S. forces in the Directorate of  Kanchin</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/45Frn">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At the fourth afternoon (2009-10-07) Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate destroyed two  tanks of U.S. forces in the Khairabad Department Kanchin in Helmand. Adds the  report, Aldbaptin destroyed when the enemy tries to attack the militants in the  region as their tank hit a Bulgmin Mzruain by the Mujahideen. Blasts resulted in  the destruction of both Aldbaptin fully killed and wounded were all on board,  where he was transferred by helicopter to the centers of the enemy. According to  the residents of the region: the occupying forces shelled the area after the  attack in revenge, killing five Palestinian civilians including two children and  injuring three others, and some houses were damaged during the bombing atrocity.  According to another report, the Mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the  tank of the occupying forces and then held tough battle with the enemy in the  Bagh region mooring Department ناوه in Helmand, which led the attack and the  explosion to the deaths and injuries among the enemy, but had no precise  information about the casualties so far.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-8-10-2009.html">Destroyed  two military vehicles of the enemy in Jargeno</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/45FmL">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At about eight o'clock in the morning (2009-10-08) Abbarptin military destroyed  the enemy in the state of Sao Department Jargeno Uruzgan, by explosive devices.  It is reported contained: two blasts, one after another, killing all on board  were American soldiers, where the U.S. helicopters to withdraw their bodies to  their positions, and the wreckage of vehicles destroyers still rest in the place  of the blasts. Signed that loss of the enemy while he was trying to make  preparations for operations against militants in the region, where Astdmt  vehicles with improvised explosive devices planted than ever before. Add news  after the attacks was armed attack on enemy forces as well, resulting in more  casualties and wounded among the enemy. And thankfully there have been no  casualties in the ranks of the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=313n-the-occasion-of-the-american-anniversary&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> On the occasion of the American Anniversary</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20822498">PDF of full statement at  non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>....The reinforcement formula, now under debate in the American administration,  is a strategy that pushed the former Soviet Union to the brink of  disintegration. We believe, now it is the time for the invaders to admit the  harsh realities, which so far they have been trying to avoid. The prolongation  of the war will bring in more astronomical losses to the invaders and would have  no achievement. So, it is more rationale that the invaders ponder over the  resulting harms of the war ....</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20822694">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
100040UTC Oct 09*
<hr>
_NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._
<hr>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-12-9-10-2009.html">Five Canadian soldiers were killed in the Directorate of Arghandab</a></b> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/49JWB">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20866066">PDF of Arabic and Google English translation at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Per hour of noon today ( 2009-10-09) killed ujahideen of Islamic Emirate of five Canadian soldiers mounted an ambush as a result of a foot patrol of the enemy in the air Lahore Department Arghandab in Kandahar. Say local Mujahideen:  Three (3) other soldiers were wounded during the attack and then the enemy fired gunshots indiscriminately at civilians, peasants were reaping the pomegranate, which resulted in the death of a farmer and wounding two others. Praise the Mujahideen did not suffer any kind of losses.*



<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=328:3-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-atleast-11-terrorists-in-kandahar-&catid=1:afghanistan&Itemid=2">3 enemy vehicles destroyed atleast 11 terrorists in Kandahar</a>


> Friday, 09 October 2009 19:11 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> Wednesday afternoon 07-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in three separate operations blew up three Ranger vehicles of the puppet police in Kandahar province, in all three operations the enemy vehicles were destroyed and at least eleven terrorists were killed.



<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=338:atleast-100-american-invader-terrorists-killed-as-mujahideen-blow-up-their-training-center-in-helmand&catid=1:afghanistan&Itemid=2">
At least 100 American invader terrorists killed as Mujahideen blow up their training center in Helmand</a> - <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-9-10-2009.html">Arabic version</a> - <a href="http://is.gd/49O2t">Google English translation of Arabic</a>


> (Official English)  Friday, 09 October 2009 19:29 Reported by Qari Muhammad
> Yousuf
> Thursday 08-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a training center of the American invaders in Shoraab air port area in Garishk district of Helmand province. To carry out this operation Mujahideen had digged underground tunnels leading into the training center, and later these tunnels were planted with very powerful explosives, the explosives in the tunnels were then detonated with remote controls, powerful blasts took place one after another, killing atleast one hundred American invader terrorists and wounded many, among the killed where the enemy trainers, soon after the blasts thirteen invaders helicopters arrived to take the dead and wounded.
> 
> ...



<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-9-10-2009.html">Four mechanisms for the destruction of the occupying forces in Helmand province</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/49MB8">Google English translation</a>


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate was destroyed today (2009-10-09) tanks of the ccupying forces Babutin devices in the departments of
> ? ? ? and Kanchin in Helmand. Mujahideen blew up at the second session of the afternoon an explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces in the Bagh region mooring Department ? ? ? in Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of the tank completely, killing all on board. In a similar vein, destroyed tanks of the occupying forces when the enemy convoy was preparing to attack on the Mujahideen in the Department Tagz Kanchin it hit an improvised explosive device in the region. All the passengers have been killed tank destroyer. According to another report, the dawn of the Mujahideen in the eleventh hour of the afternoon
> an explosive device in another tank of the occupying forces in the region of Cingsk Marjh Department, which led to the destruction of the tank and killed all those who were there. Adds the report, destroyed another tank of the enemy's improvised explosive device in the same area, killing all those who were there.



<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=330:7-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-and-a-ranger-vehicle-destroyed-in-helmand&catid=1:afghanistan&Itemid=2">7 puppet army terrorists killed and a ranger vehicle destroyed in Helmand</a>


> Friday, 09 October 2009 19:20 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> Thursday afternoon 08-10-2009 around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an improvised explosive device blew up a puppet army Ranger vehicle in Sangeen district of Helmand province, the blast destroyed the vehicle and killed seven terrorists.



<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=326:destroyed-2-military-vehicles-of-american-invaders-in-uruzgan-&catid=1:afghanistan&Itemid=2">
Destroyed 2 military vehicles of American invaders in Uruzgan</a>


> Friday, 09 October 2009 05:54 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> Thursday morning 08-10-2009 around 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up two American invaders military vehicles in Pasaw area in Char cheno district of Uruzgan province, the vehicles were blown up when the enemy was trying to launch an attack on the Mujahideen in the area, soon after the two blast, one after another, in which both vehicles were destroyed and all the terrorists in them were killed, the Mujahideen attack the enemy, resulting in more casualties among the enemy.



<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=336uppet-army-helicopter-shot-down-in-nimroze-&catid=1:afghanistan&Itemid=2">Puppet army helicopter shot down in Nimroze</a> - <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-9-10-2009.html">Arabic version</a> - <a href="http://is.gd/49MT5">Google English translation of Arabic</a>


> (Official English)  Friday, 09 October 2009 19:27 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> Thursday afternoon 08-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a rocket shot down a helicopter of the puppet army in Zaranj city in Nimroze province, the helicopter engine caught fire and crashed, five officers of the puppet army, including a woman officer, along the two of the crew were killed.
> 
> (Google English translation)  Five officers were killed in the helicopter projected
> ...



PDF version of this page also available at non-terrorist site here.​


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
121935UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=cf66ff32e865a016b89749409f427cb8&amp;t=14124"> Head so-called "Department on struggle against terrorism" killed in Kandahar  city 12/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4fOjS">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>The killing of the so-called fight against terrorism</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
We received the news of Kandahar province, that at seven in the evening  yesterday (2009-10-11) killed Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of President of the  Presidency so-called fight against terrorism, called the current / Pashtun in a  surprise attack in the Serfose within the city of Kandahar. To kill the  President mentioned in a while, was on his way towards his home objected to the  way passengers on motorcycles, and murdered the people. Mujahideen says the  state: that the slain president, had a hand in the death and the families of a  large number of Mujahideen, has been killed today after tracking down the long  and time-consuming.</blockquote>
<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=355:heavy-casualties-inflicted-on-the-enemy-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy Casualties Inflicted on the Enemy in Kandahar</a> - <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-11-10-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 11 October 2009 14:30 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a military garrison of  the foreign invaders at Sangsar hill of Zery district. During the attack, which  continued for three hours, the enemy had life and material losses. Later two  enemy helicopters were seen flying in the area to take the dead and the injured  to a military hospital. Similarly, in another incident, two enemy tanks were  destroyed and their crew killed. Another tank of the foreign invaders hit a mine  at a overpass at Nakhuni area of Dand district and was blown up. The report  adds, Mujahideen attacked a logistical convoy at Maivand district bazaar,  torching one vehicle and capturing another.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=cf66ff32e865a016b89749409f427cb8&amp;t=14119"> 9 puppet soldiers killed in Chorak, Kandahar 12/10/09</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4fOzz">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Mujahideen killed nine soldiers in Chorak</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At approximately nine o'clock on the evening of yesterday (2009-10-11) murder  (9) soldiers of the puppet army, when attacked by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  of security to the point near the center of the province of Kandahar province,  Chorak. Mujahideen says the region: During these attacks opened Omentetan points  of the enemy completely, and killed two soldiers in question number at the top,  and wounding several others injured. In the end of the offensive weapons of the  dead sheep Mujahideen and the rest of their equipment security, Adermoa fire in  the colon. Add news, after the attack, one hour, the U.S. military air strikes  against the Mujahideen, which resulted in death (5) Mujahideen and wounding two  other surgeries. Also destroyed three cars of the Mujahideen in the aerial  bombardment.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=354:two-military-tanks-destroyed-in-nad-ali-explosion&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Military Tanks Destroyed in Nad Ali Explosion</a> - <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-17-10-10-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 11 October 2009 14:28 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Two tanks of the invading foreign army were destroyed when they were heading to  their outpost and hit a mine planted by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan. Mujahideen attacked the enemy after the explosion when the enemy  soldiers were trying to shift the dead bodies. Further casualties were inflicted  on them as a result of the ambush.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=cf66ff32e865a016b89749409f427cb8&amp;t=14126"> Attack on British invaders in Helmand 12/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4fOJu">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Three explosions killed fifteen people and wounded among the British</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the news contained in the eleventh hour of the morning (2009-10-12)  killed and (5) soldiers Englishmen when they withdrew from their point of  security on behalf of one side Snceti Department Sngen Sarwan Qala in Helmand,  and fell prey to a landmine. In the blast, which was mine by remote control,  killing (3) soldiers on the spot, and wounding (2) others. In a similar vein,  there were two separate explosions on patrols Rajlten English troops also  occupied both before and after noon today in areas belonging to the village  Khoshhal Directorate of Nad Ali, which led to killing ten people and wounded  among the enemy. Says people of the region: After the incident, the enemy, the  dead and injured by military helicopters to back their positions, but some  allowances for soldiers and other military luggage for the rest of the soldiers  in places of the blasts. England occupied the enemy suffered such losses in  time, visiting ministers of defense and interior Britons Helmand province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-11-10-2009.html">Very long  battle yesterday in the Directorate of Kanchin</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/4eaPr">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the report, and the heavy battle took place yesterday (2009-10-10)  between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and pawns occupying U.S. troops in the  area Tagz Department Kanchin in Helmand province. According to the report,  signed long battle began when the occupying forces attacks on the trenches of  the Mujahideen in the region in question. During the battle, which lasted until  the times, destroyed two tanks of the enemy's improvised explosive device and  killed eleven soldiers on foot. Have forced the enemy forces to withdraw from  the area after damage to mentioned them, and return its forces to the center of  the Directorate. He also cited throughout the battle on two of the militants and  wounded three others. It should be mentioned that the Directorate Kanchin  located along the Helmand River in the distance of 200 km south of the center  Hkurjah Helmand province, and was witness to fierce battles in the recent times.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=cf66ff32e865a016b89749409f427cb8&amp;t=14120"> American invaders destroyed houses of civilians in Ajaristan, Uruzgan 12/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/4fOTf">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>U.S. forces bombed the indiscriminate bombing in the Directorate of Daya</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
U.S. occupation forces entered the first evening of yesterday (2009-10-10) in a  village near the epicenter of the Directorate of Daya (Ajurstan) state of  Uruzgan, and then was bombed indiscriminately by the occupiers in this village,  which resulted in the destruction of three houses in this village is fully cited  and injured a large number of civilians inclusion of women and children.  According to the news of another, a clash with armed pawns of U.S. forces in the  region, killing three soldiers were occupiers and wounding several others.  Mujahideen did not cause any casualties during the engagement. This Directorate  is one of the directorates within the mandate of Uruzgan as the administrative  unit of the Islamic emirate, as it is under the jurisdiction of the puppet  administration of Ghazni, was opened by the Mujahideen several times, and  currently controls the mujahideen all regions of the Directorate with the  exception of their status.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=352:nine-foreign-invaders-killed-in-tarinkut&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Nine Foreign Invaders Killed in Tarinkut</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 11 October 2009 14:24 Q. Y. Ahmadi Uruzgan
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate based in Uruzgan province entered a military  garrison of the enemy after killing a guard standing at the gate.  Then  they threw hand grenades at the foreign soldiers in the garrison.  Five  soldiers were killed as a result and a number of them injured.  According  to the report, one Mujahid was injured during the attack and the remaining  safely. returned to their center. In another ambush by the Mujhideen at  Darwishan, three soldiers were killed when they came under the attack of the  Mujahideen. Later, the Mujahideen took their weapons and ammunitions.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=cf66ff32e865a016b89749409f427cb8&amp;t=14118"> (T)ank of Romanian invaders destroyed, 5 soldiers killed near Qalat, Zabul  12/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4fOTf">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Lead to an explosion of Zabul, killing five soldiers as occupiers</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
In the blast which was carried out by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of noon  yesterday (2009-10-11) near the center of Qalat, Zabul province at the house of  Abdul Salam Rakti on a tank of the occupation forces, killing (5) soldiers  Romanians. According to the news Linker, enemy tanks destroyed in the blast in  full, where he remained wreckage today also at the scene. Residents say the  area: targeted the tank to the enemy, while passing through the Jmni near the  house of Abdul Salam Rakti. Said of the interpreter were also among the dead.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20960828">here</a> (12 Oct 09) and here (11 Oct 09).​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2009)

_NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._

"Strong explosion kills, injures Nineteen Canadian soldiers have occupied" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> *Strong explosion kills, injures Nineteen Canadian soldiers have occupied
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, was killed and nineteen wounded Canadian soldier in the ninth hour of the morning (2009-10-13), when a Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of bombs planted in them at a checkpoint in the village of Bala de Zkhan Dnd Department of Kandahar province.  Adds the report, after heavy explosions, it was an armed attack on enemy forces, killing and wounding a number of other enemy soldiers.  After the incident, the enemy surrounded the area and helicopters arrived at many of the occupiers to the region, site of the explosion is still hooped security so far.*


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132345UTC Oct 09*
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Canadian invaders tank blown up in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Official English translation (second item)


> * (Official English) Tuesday morning 13-10-2009 around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of the Canadian invaders in Zarki ghondi area in Speen boldak district of Kandahar province, in the blast the tank was destroyed and all the terrorists in it where killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Google English translation) The bombing of a tank for the occupiers to an improvised explosive device in the Directorate of Buldak
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at the tenth of the afternoon (2009-10-13) an explosive device planted in a military tank of Canadian troops in the occupied Golan Zrki near the center of the Directorate of Boldak in Kandahar, when the enemy convoy was patrolling in the region. According to the report, resulting in a powerful bomb blast which is made by machine remote control, the destruction of the enemy tank is full and kill all the soldiers Canadians. It is still the wreckage of enemy tanks in the area until noon now. *




"Directorate buttons <Zhari> explosion kills, injures five soldiers as occupiers" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn in the eleventh hour of the afternoon yesterday (2009-10-12) an explosive device on a foot patrol of the pawns of the occupying forces at a petrol station near the center of the Directorate of the safest buttons in Kandahar, killing three soldiers and wounding two occupants were seriously injured. Witnesses say that after the explosion shut down the Kandahar Herat highway from before the enemy in the face of traffic, and the transfer of enemy soldiers killed and wounded by helicopter to the airport this mandate. It is said that among the dead soldiers, the occupiers Dhabthm also, where he was accompanied by the rest of the troops occupiers.



"Destroy the enemy convoy of three cars in the Directorate of the month description" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday afternoon An armed attack on a convoy of logistics to the enemy in the area Jarano Kouta month description of the mandate of the Directorate of Zabul, which resulted in the burning (3) vehicles of the type of Terre Poe was carrying containers full. Adds the report, destroyed two vehicles of the type Saraf Toyota soldiers convoy's security also RPG rockets it by the Mujahideen and killed (7) soldiers clients, and sheep Mujahideen four machine-guns from them. Carried out the attack on the road to Kabul, Kandahar, wounding a Mujahid.



PDF version of these items available
at non-terrorist site here.​


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
142320UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=ed78cba11ae3c5286f90aef0a853afab&amp;t=14168"> An American invaders helicopter shot down in Kandahar</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21083244">PDF of Arabic and English versions  at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday night 13-10-2009 at around 11 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with rocket shot down an American invaders army  helicopter killing all onboard in Tangi area in Ghorak district of Kandahar  province. Mujahideen in the region said: the helicopter caught fire after being  hit by the rocket in the air, and fell to the ground after a few minutes. The  copter was hit when the American invaders were getting ready to launch an  operation against the Mujahideen. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-14-10-2009.html">Fifteen  of our soldier, killed on the road to Kandahar Hkurjah</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/4jPsT">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At approximately eight o'clock this morning (2009-10-14) A military convoy of  puppet army soldiers to ambush mounted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in  the River Herndk Mande os Directorate Gereshk in Helmand, when the convoy was en  route from Hkurjah to Kandahar province. Directly with the attack took place  heavy battle with the enemy, continued till noon. According to reports: At the  outset of the type of vehicles were damaged Saraf Toyota enemy improvised  explosive device, and then an armed attack against the convoy, destroying a car  of the enemy's Toyota Corolla-type RPG. During this process killed (15) soldiers  agent on the spot, and wounded another with cut back d severe. Also injured two  of which were by the Mujahideen. Says people of the region: through Kandahar to  Hkurjah impasse since this morning in traffic, and a fierce battle raging in the  region.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-12-14-10-2009.html">The  destruction of two tanks of British troops in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/4jPk3">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, they destroyed  yesterday (2009-10-13). Tanks for the British occupation forces in two areas of  my province and Kjki ناوه, by means of explosive devices. Those blasts, one of  the Strait of Kjki Department, and the second occurred at the intersection of  Fazaluddin Department ناوه Dbapti the English troops, resulting in the  destruction of Aldbaptin completely, killing all on board were soldiers.  According to news Linker, after the attacks and the enemy helicopters arrived to  my place the blasts, and the transfer of the dead soldiers back to their  positions. The Directorate ناوه that the explosion was so great that the  remaining body parts of the enemy found that among the dead, some dogs are also  arranged.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-14-10-2009.html">Death of  four soldiers in Zabul</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/4jPwC">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=ed78cba11ae3c5286f90aef0a853afab&amp;t=14169"> Official English</a>
<blockquote>(Official English)  <em>4 puppet terrorists killed and a vehicles destroyed in  Zabul</em>
Tuesday morning 13-10-2009 at around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan killed four puppet army terrorists in an ambush in Zari  killa area in Shikai district of Zabul province, also destroyed a Toyota Surf  vehicle, and the weapons of the killed terrorists were Mujahideen's booty.  Reported by Zabeehullah Mujahid

(Google English)  Zabihollah / Mujahid
At the seventh Morocco yesterday (2009-10-13) Four soldiers of the puppet army,  when they came under an ambush mounted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  its button in the Fort, the mandate of Zabul province Shenqui. In this attack  destroyed a vehicle of the type Saraf of the enemy, and sheep Mujahideen weapons  and some military Thgizat dead soldiers. And thankfully there have been no  casualties in the ranks of the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21083700">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
152355UTC Oct 09*
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen inflicted heavy losses to the enemy in Kandahar province"


> Thursday afternoon 15-10-2009 at around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a improvised explosive device blew up a tank of the NATO forces in Bagh-e-pul area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province, the blast destroyed the tank and all terrorists onboard were killed. According to another report, Thursday midnight 15-10-2009 at around 12 am local time, Mujahideen with an improvised explosive device destroyed a tank of puppet army in district of Kandahar province, the tank was destroyed when the enemy were patrolling in Mirakhor near in Bach agha petrolium service area Zari district of Kandahar province, all the terrorists in the destroyed tank were killed. According to another report, Thursday morning 15-10-2009 at around 11 am local time, Mujahideen with an improvised explosive device blew up a foot patrol of the NATO invaders in Makwan area in Zari district of Kandahar, soon after the first blast more enemy came to the area to transport the dead and wounded to their post, when they were heading back to their post Mujahideen detonated another improvised explosive device, as a result of both the blasts, five terrorists were killed and many were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



"Casualties in the ranks of the invaders and puppets in the Kandahar"


> Wednesday morning 14-10-2009 at around 10 am local time, a face to face battle took place between the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and the NATO invaders terrorists in Tarako kalacha area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province, the battle started when the Mujahideen ambushed a patrol of the invaders, the battle lasted about an hour, during which one enemy terrorists was killed and few were wounded. In another report, Mujahideen attacked the puppet army security point in Babar maktab area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province. The attack lasted about an hour, in which six puppet terrorists were killed, a car was destroyed and the security point was burned, six motorcycles, two heavy weapons, and five AK rifles, a cannon and a pistol were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



"5 NATO terrorists killed and a tank destroyed in Uruzgan"


> Thursday afternoon 15-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an improvised explosive device destroyed the NATO invader army patrolling tank in Speedar village area in Sarobi district of Uruzgan province, also five terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



"12 NATO invader army terrorist killed and 3 tanks destroyed in Zabul"


> Wednesday afternoon 14-10-2009 at around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with improvised explosive devices blew up three tanks of the NATO invaders in Hotakzai area in Mezan district of Zabul province, Mujahideen in the region reported: that the explosions of which two of them took place yesterday and one this morning (2009-10-15), led to the destruction of all three tanks in full, and twelve terrorists were killed. Add news, after the deadly explosions, Mujahideen armed attacked the enemy, resulting in further killings and injuries in the ranks of the enemy. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



"Rocket attack on airport in Nimroz 15/10/09"


> Wednesday afternoon 14-10-2009 at around 3 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired rockets at Nimrose airport base of the invaders in Zaranj city airport Nimroze province, three rockets hit the airport terminal, however the damages to the enemy could not be confirmed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



PDF version of these items available 
at non-terrorist site here.​


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170130UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=2d0629e36cf0458d81d9f5ada772ecab&amp;t=14216"> 5 armored vehicles of invaders destroyed by explosions in Arghandab, Kandahar  16/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4n4qd">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>The destruction of five armored vehicles of the occupying forces improvised  explosive device in Kandahar</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the details of the dawn, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at eight  o'clock this morning (2009-10-16), as well as yesterday afternoon, two armored  vehicles of the occupying forces in the region of Babar the beach Reetndab  Arghandab district in Kandahar province, by mines planted. These two explosions  rocked the mine was controlled by two from a distance, in two separate  incidents, have led to the destruction of armored vehicles in full, the killing  of the soldiers on board of the occupiers. Says people of the region: the bodies  of the dead enemy transfer by helicopter to their position, while the carriers  that were destroyed this morning to still remain at the scene. In another  independent report, was destroyed in late yesterday, four military vehicles of  puppet army in the Directorate neighboring two buttons on a road near Kandahar,  Herat from the Directorate of the safest and the stations Torjan mines are  similar, in consecutive explosions in four hours, killing all on board. Adds it  after the explosions occurred when a massive explosion last enemy was destroyed  vehicles transported from the scene and he signed a massive explosion last. Have  been killed in the explosion last (7) of the puppet army soldiers, were killed  and a number of other surgeries severe.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=2d0629e36cf0458d81d9f5ada772ecab&amp;t=14214"> 9 American invaders killed or wounded in Nawa, Helmand 16/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4n4sR">Google English translation</a>
<em> </em>
<blockquote><em>Blast kills nine, injures U.S. soldiers </em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at ten in the morning (2009-10-16) an  explosive device in the Journal of the American forces in the Department  Srkhaddoz ناوه Polay Helmand, killing and wounding  (9) U.S. soldiers.  Carried out the attack when the enemy tries to attack the militants in the  region, as infantry soldiers were exposed to an explosion. Adds the report,  Mujahideen attacked the soldiers who were transporting the dead and wounded from  the blast site, which led to further loss to the enemy.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=2d0629e36cf0458d81d9f5ada772ecab&amp;t=14206"> Rocket attack on airbase in Girishk, Helmand 16/10/09</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4n4uY">Google English translation</a>
<em> </em>
<blockquote><em>Airport of Shoorab air missile attack</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
On the afternoon of yesterday (2009-10-15) was a Shoorab Alcaiip air near the  center of the Directorate of Gereshk in Helmand, which is home to a large number  of American and British soldiers attacked by rockets from the Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate. Says the Mujahideen in the region: the right of the enemy in  this attack, loss of spiritual and material, but no information is available  about the number so far. Was launched by U.S. forces this air base near the  center of the Directorate of Gereshk in Helmand in the vicinity of the road  between Kandahar, Herat, and is the largest center by the occupation forces in  that region. In another independent news at six this morning (2009-10-16)  exploded tanks of the occupation forces planted an explosive device in an area  of the mosque white in the same Department, the explosion destroyed the tank  completely, killing all on board.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=2d0629e36cf0458d81d9f5ada772ecab&amp;t=14208"> 3 military vehicles of enemy destroyed in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 16/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4n4xF">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>The destruction of three military vehicles of the enemy in Trinkot</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the details of the military vehicle was blown to the occupation  forces at exactly ten o'clock in the morning (2009-10-16) improvised explosive  device near the city of Trinkot, the capital of Uruzgan, when she tried to get  out of their position in the region. The vehicle was destroyed completely,  killing all inside were soldiers. In the context of the same seven o'clock in  the evening yesterday, destroyed a vehicle of the type of the Army Ranger client  in the same area, in which (6) soldiers on the spot. Recall that at the time of  noon yesterday, targeting military vehicles of the occupying forces on the  outskirts of the area, killed all the passengers were soldiers, and helicopters  moved the bodies of enemy dead to their positions, the wreckage of the vehicle  destroyed still remain at the scene.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=2d0629e36cf0458d81d9f5ada772ecab&amp;t=14213"> Check-point of puppet police captured in Zaranj, Nimroz 16/10/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4n4zr">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Edit point security police near the Directorate Zranj</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Attacked the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Morocco yesterday (2009-10-15)  armed attack on a security to the military customer in the Pushto good near the  city center Zranj mandate Nimroz, which resulted in the freeing point fully and  killed (7) Who's the soldiers, their weapons and sheep and the rest of the  Mujahideen properly equipped military. Local Mujahideen says: Mujahideen rigged  the building after the liberation, which was detonated when police arrived,  assistants to the building, and killed (5) other soldiers. Among the dead  commander point as well.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21197544/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-170130UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2009)

.... at the usual addresses:

www.shahamat1.org

www.alemarah1.info

www.alsomod.org​
... and no new posts are available at other terrorist forums yet, so updates will resume when the Taliban Info-Machine finds alternate accommodations for their lies statements.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
192155UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/19-10-09.htm"> Canadian invader army tank blown up in Kandahar</a> (fifth headline) - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21310263/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-19-10-09"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Sunday afternoon 18-10-2009 at around 3 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of the  Canadian invaders in Ashegho area in Zari district of Kandahar province, in the  blast the tank was destroyed and all the terrorists inside it were killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*



<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/19-10-09.htm">7 NATO terrorists killed and a tank destroyed in Helmand</a> (sixth  headline) - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21310263/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-19-10-09"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Sunday evening 18-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  ambushed a patrol of the NATO invader terrorists in Majeed chawk area in Sangeen  district of Helmand province, in the ambush four terrorists were killed and two  were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21310582">here.</a>​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2009)

This open letter (PDF of letter at non-terrorist page here) alleges 11 countries, including Canada, have “their own prisons where they have been giving torture to detainees continuously.”  

The letter, saying prisons are being maintained at all Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT) bases, calls for changes to the system, including closure of "private" jails:


> Private prisons have no justification to exist. All such prisons should be closed and the perpetrators brought to book. For example, the prisons run by warlords, commanders, prisons in far-flung areas should be closed so that the unscrupulous commanders and rulers would not be able to administer punishment to prisoners as per their discretion.



The letter is not attributed to the Taliban or its media organs, but appears on a web site which consistently shares Taliban statements and announcements in English.

Think the Taliban are reading the papers in Canada?  A bit more here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210020UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4177">Attack on patrol  of Canadian invaders in Panjwai, Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t2kp">Google English translation</a>


> *Attack on a patrol near the Canadian Forces Directorate Panjwayj
> Zabihollah / Mujahid
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked at seven o'clock Morocco yesterday  (2009-10-16) armed attack on a joint patrol of the enemy in an area near a  market Grgian Panjwayj Directorate in Kandahar. According to the report, was  attacked in an ambush on a car was hit by Ranger of the enemy anti-tank and  killed and wounded on board. After the attack, the enemy helicopters arrived to  the area and cordoned off the surrounding villages of the region, and cited one  of the civilians, where he was leading prayers at the mosque. And thankfully did  not fall in the ranks of the mujahideen any losses.*



<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4177">Chief of security  service killed in Daman, Kandahar Chief of security service killed in Daman,  Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t2kp">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Death of one of the killers of the mujahideen</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate killed at about the seventh Morocco yesterday  (2009-10-16) called / pleasure Jean one of the guards security chief of Kandahar  province, the Directorate of Daman (Muhammad is the Messenger). Mentioned killed  when Mujahideen attack on him on his way to his home in the Khushab Department  Daman. The attackers then returned Mujahideen targeted goal in security and  safety to their posts. Says that the slain local mujahideen had a role in the  martyrdom of the large number of Taliban, and the right of his fate after a long  comment.</blockquote>
<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4179">Head of security  company killed by mujahideen in Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t1SQ">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Mujahideen killed a large security company</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Linker said the report, that at eight o'clock this morning (2009-10-18) killed  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate named / Taj Mohammed, head of security company in  the region, while mentioned in the way to his home in the fifth point in the  city of Kandahar. Attack by the passengers on the motorcycle, which led to the  killing of the security company that was transporting materials to the logistics  centers of U.S. forces in the region, on the spot, and returned safely to  Majahdan positions.</blockquote>
<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4179">2 tanks of  American invaders blew up in Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t1SQ">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>The destruction of two tanks of U.S. forces with improvised explosive device in  Kandahar
</em>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to details received, exploded yesterday afternoon (2009-10-17) tank of  foreign forces occupied an improvised explosive device planted by the Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate in an area of the Karez Ismail Meond Directorate of Kandahar  province, when a routine patrol mission. Says people of the region: the tank was  destroyed in the explosion, killing all on board. In a report, another  independent, have been destroyed at the same time another tank of the occupying  forces in the province being Gelbi Reetndab the mandate itself, in a process  similar to the first, in which (6) American soldiers, where after a half hour of  the incident and reached the enemy helicopters to transport the dead, some  centers .</blockquote>
<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4168">Heavy battles in  Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t1oO">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Heavy battle with the occupiers in Helmand</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Said Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, where heavy fighting  averted today (2009-10-19) with the occupation forces in the districts of Musa  Qala, and a club on, and Kjki that mandate. According to news Linker, took place  throughout the day's heavy battle face to face in the area of Wendy ناوه  Department of Musa Qala with the occupation forces. Which use light and heavy  weapons, leading to casualties in the ranks of the enemy, and Tattabt number of  military vehicles. Residents say: the fighting took place in the area when  troops were poised to attack the common enemy against the Mujahideen in the  region, showing soldiers of the infantry attack. Add news, after the battle and  retreat when the enemy forces targeted explosions severe, resulting in the death  of (5) infantry soldiers and wounding (3) other serious surgeries. In another  independent report took place throughout the day similar battle with the enemy  in the village of Shin Department Nad Ali, during this battle, was killed and  (9) foreign troops and interns from the enemy. At the end of the battle of the  Mujahideen killed two surgeries. In a similar vein, came down the night the day  before yesterday a large number of Americans by the Directorate of umbrellas in  the market in order to Kjki operations against the Mujahideen, came under direct  attack by the Mujahideen. Directly involved with the attack by enemy forces in  battle face to face with the militants, and continued all day today, and during  the battle, a huge explosion in the ranks of the enemy, which led to the death  of injury (13) Afghan and foreign troops. Says people of the region: the enemy  forces, according to usual malicious burning during the operations of fifteen  Dukana in the market in question, and looted the quantities of goods. At the  beginning of the attack, tried a number of owners Mahalat flee from the market  came under attack by the infidel enemy, two of them were martyred and three  others wounded surgeries.</blockquote>
<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4177">Heavy losses of  enemy in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t2kp"> Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em> Causing loss to the enemy in Helmand province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn in the second hour of the afternoon  (2009-10-17) Two explosive devices in a convoy of logistics to the enemy on the  road to Herat, Kandahar highway near shops Ikhchal River area SE Department  Gereshk in Helmand province, killing 13 soldiers and wounded several customers  many others. According to the report, was the first explosion in the type of car  Toyota Saraf of the enemy as the second explosion after a few minutes in the  same place when the enemy soldiers transporting their dead in the other cars.  Adds the report that among the commanders of two dead soldiers as well.  According to another report, the Mujahideen blew up at five o'clock this  afternoon an explosive device planted in a military tank to the occupiers in the  same area mentioned above, resulting in the destruction of the tank completely  and killing all those inside from the Crusaders. It should be mentioned that at  the tenth Also yesterday, a crusader tank exploded an improvised explosive  device planted in the same region, resulting in the destruction of the tank and  killing all its crew. In another news report, the Mujahideen detonated an  explosive device in the ninth hour of the morning (2009-10-17) in a tank near  the military occupiers Khalch Center Directorate ناوه this mandate, resulting in  the destruction of the tank and killing all inside. After the explosion the  transfer of enemy soldiers were killed on their position, and the tank destroyer  is still in the region. According to another report, it was a violent explosion  in a foot patrol of the occupiers at the end of the village of Nad Ali Khoshhal  Department in the same state. This resulted in the explosion killed and wounded  four soldiers as occupiers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4177">5 invaders, 7  puppet soldiers killed and wounded in Sangin, Helmand</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t2kp">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Attacks on security points of the enemy in a Directorate of Market Sngen</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked at five o'clock on the afternoon of  yesterday (2009-10-16) a direct attack on a security of British forces in the  rotor within the glorious market Sngen Directorate in Helmand. Resulted in an  armed attack on the death and injury (5) soldiers as occupiers. In a similar  vein, the Mujahideen attacked a security point of puppet army in the region of  Kandahar station near a market in the same Directorate, which led to the death  and injury (7) soldiers clients. Locals say: The result of the attack which made  use of heavy weapons and light, hit a building point security. And thankfully  did not fall in the ranks of the mujahideen any kind of losses.</blockquote>
<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4168">10 British  invaders killed and wounded in Sangin, Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t1oO">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Inflict heavy losses with the British in the Directorate of Sngen</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
The battle took place yesterday afternoon directly (2009-10-18) between  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and pawns occupying British forces in the rotor  Majid Department Sngen in Helmand province, killing four soldiers and wounding  three others. According to the report, and the battle took place in the region  when the Mujahideen attacked a foot patrol of the enemy occupier. In another  report the news, Dawn Mujahideen Also yesterday, an explosive device planted in  a military tank of the occupying forces near the old building of the security  command in the same Directorate, which resulted in the destruction of enemy  tanks and killing and wounding three British soldiers there.</blockquote>
<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4179">Tank of American  invaders blew up in Nad Ali, Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t1SQ">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em> An explosive device destroyed a tank of U.S. troops in Nad Ali</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn in the ninth hour of the morning  (2009-10-18) an explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces in the Chah  Mirza Department Nad Ali in Helmand. According to the report, carried out the  attack by an explosive device was remotely controlled, which led to the  destruction of the tank completely, killing all on board and tank destroyer is  still at the scene. It is said that it was among the dead, an Afghan interpreter  also. According to another report, at four o'clock this afternoon the mujahedeen  killed five soldiers clients when they were heading to a point other security as  had been subjected to an explosion by the Mujahideen. After the explosion,  clashes directly with the enemy, but thanks to God is not in the ranks of the  mujahideen any kind of losses.</blockquote>
<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4177">Attacks on  invaders and their puppets in Khas Uruzgan</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t2kp">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Edited by the client in the Army Directorate of char Cheney</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
In the eleventh hour last night (2009-10-16) attacked the Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate of an armed attack on an army post in the village of São client char  Cheney State Department Uruzgan. Join in the attack, about thirty mujahidin,  resulting from the liberalization of the Center fully and killed (11) soldiers  and fled (3) of them away. Sheep weapons and mujahideen soldiers dead and burned  cars parked inside the center. And thankfully did not cause any kind of  Mujahideen losses. According to the news of another battle took place directly  between the militants yesterday, and the pawns of the occupying forces in the  Directorate of Special Georgi Uruzgan Uruzgan state, which resulted in the  battle, which lasted until the age of the death of three soldiers as occupiers  and their bodies remained until the end of the day in the field of battle. At  the end of the battle was heavy shelling by the enemy in the region, resulting  in the martyrdom of the Mujahid one and wounding another.</blockquote>
<a href="http://forum.tak-va.com/printthread.php?t=4168">7 British  invaders killed and wounded by blast near Tarin Kot, Uruzgan</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4t1oO">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Blast kills, injures seven soldiers Englishmen</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
News by Linker, at the second session of the afternoon was killed and (7)  British soldiers in an area of the Ploce Darwisan near Tarin Kot status and the  mandate of Uruzgan, when the dawn of Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of an  explosive device in the middle of a foot patrol them by the machine control.  Have been killed in the blast (4) soldiers of the enemy were killed and (3)  other serious surgeries.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21365744/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-200020UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
220135UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>
<hr />
<em>The following statements have been retrieved from a web page with a  consistent history of carrying Taliban-generated statements - link to list of  statements for 21 Oct 09 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/21-10-09.htm"> here</a>, PDF version at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21421915/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-220135UTC-Oct-09"> here</a>.</em>​
*Governor of Registan district surrender to the Mujahideen in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Tuesday 20-10-2009, Dos Mohammad the governor of Registan district of Kandahar  province, with ten members of the police surrendered to the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. The Governor also surrendered twenty weapons and  vehicles. It is worth mentioning that the former governor of this district was  killed by in a bomb blast out side the district center building. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*The destruction of two puppet police vehicles in Kandahar *
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 20-10-2009 at around 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan destroyed two vehicles of the puppet police, killed seven  terrorists and wounded five in Dagian area Shorawak in district of Kandahar  province, the vehicles were destroyed when the enemy were patrolling in the  area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*NATO invader army tank destroyed in Kandahar *<blockquote>Wednesday afternoon 21-10-2009 at around 12 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an improvised explosive device blew up a  tank of the NATO invaders in Kakaran area in Shah Wali Kot district of Kandahar  province. In this powerful explosion the enemy tank was destroyed and all the  terrorists on board were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*2 tanks of NATO invaders destroyed in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Tuesday afternoon 20-10-2009 at around 5 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with improvised explosive devices destroyed two  tanks of the NATO invaders and killed all the terrorists in them in Mera khor  dorahi area in Maiwand district of Kandahar province. The tanks were destroyed  where the enemy were patrolling in the area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*An attack on a joint headquarter of Invaders and their puppets in Helmand*
<blockquote>Monday afternoon 19-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  attack a joint headquarter of the American invaders and their puppet army near  Khanasheen district of Helmand province. Mujahideen says that during the attack,  two rockets landed within the base for the enemy, which resulted in the losses  to the enemy. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*1 invaders tank destroyed and 8 British and American terrorists killed in  Helmand *
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 20-10-2009 at around 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an improvised  explosive device blew up  a foot patrol of the NATO invader terrorists in Gumbad area in Sangin district  of Helmand province, in the blast three terrorists were killed and four were  wounded. According to another report, Tuesday morning 20-10-2009, Mujahideen  with an improvised explosive device blew up a tank blew of American invaders in  Chini Manda area in Sangin district of Helmand province, in the blast the tank  was destroyed and five terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*5 American terrorists killed and a enemy tank destroyed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 20-10-2009 at around 6 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an improvised explosive device blew up a tank of the  American invaders in Sistani dasht area in Marja district of Helmand province.  In this powerful explosion the enemy tank was destroyed and five terrorists on  board were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*A tank of British invaders blown up killing 6 terrorists in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday 20-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an  improvised explosive device blew up a tank of the British invader forces in  Sheen village area in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, in the blast the  tank was destroyed and five terrorists along with their Afghan interpreter were  killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*The Enemy continues to bleed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday afternoon 20-10-2009 at around 3 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an explosive device blew up a foot patrol of  the NATO invader terrorists in Shorshak manda area in Nawa district of Helmand  province, in the blast two terrorists were killed and three were wounded. After  an hour later when the enemy were transporting their dead and wounded Mujahideen  with an explosive device blew up their tank, destroying the tank and all the  terrorists it in were killed.  According to another report, Tuesday morning  20-10-2009 at around 10:30 am local time, the Mujahideen blew up a car of  British invaders in Chini Manda area in Sangeen district of Helmand province, in  the blast the car was destroyed and seven terrorists in it were killed or  wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*4 NATO and 4 puppet police terrorists killed and a vehicle destroyed in Uruzgan*
<blockquote>Tuesday afternoon 20-10-2009 at around 2 pm local time, four NATO invader  terrorists were killed when they were trying to remove an improvised explosive  device which was planted by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  in Darwishan area in Tareenkot city in Uruzgan province. According to another  report, Tuesday afternoon 20-10-2009 at around 4 pm local time, the Mujahideen  with an explosive device blew up a Ranger vehicle of the puppet police in  Tareenkot city in Uruzgan province, resulting in the destruction of the car and  four terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*Puppet Transportation director killed in Nimroze *
<blockquote>Monday afternoon 19-10-2009 at around 5 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an explosive device blew up a the of Transportation  director (Jalil Khan) in Zaranj city in Nimroze province, in the blast the  vehicle was destroyed, resulted in the death of puppet minister along with his  bodyguard and wounding five others seriously. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21422294">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230115UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemara.co.cc/arabi/arabi-7-22-10-2009.html">Bomb kills  five police officers near the city of Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4wDZB">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) <em> Bomb kills 5 puppet police terrorists in Kandahar </em>
Wednesday morning 21-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  with a remote controlled landmine blew up a unit of puppet police terrorists in  Lo wal Family in Kandahar city. In the blast five terrorists were killed, among  the killed was a commander of the puppet police check point. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English)  Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate killed Morocco yesterday (2009-10-21) five members  of the police result of the explosion in the area of Wei and what a state of  Kandahar. Adds the report, the losses suffered by the above-mentioned enemy  infantry soldiers when he was heading towards the point of security in the  region as mines were planted by the Mujahideen. It is said that among the dead  commander of one of the security points.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemara.co.cc/arabi/arabi-3-22-10-2009.html">Killing and  wounding five soldiers as occupiers in the Directorate of Sngen</a> <Sangin>  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4wE86">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English)  <em>Killing and wounding 5 NATO terrorists trying to remove  a landmine in Helmand </em>
Wednesday afternoon 21-10-2009, two invader terrorists were killed and three  were wounded, as they were trying to remove an improvised explosive device  planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Toghi village area in Sangeen  district of Helmand province.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Blast kills, injures five soldiers as occupiers in the area of Castle Sarwan  Department Sngen in Helmand. According to reports, the loss of earnings above  the enemy when they were trying to Champions explosive device planted by the  Mujahideen on the afternoon of yesterday (2009-10-21) in the village of Togi  exploded as their packaging. The blast killed two occupants were killed and  three others were by which they were transferred by helicopter to the centers of  the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemara.co.cc/arabi/arabi-2-22-10-2009.html">Mujahideen  sixty pieces of looted weapons in the Directorate of Greshk</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4wEeG">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>Mujahideen booty sixty heavy guns in an ambush on a logistics  convoy of the enemy in Helmand </em>
Wednesday afternoon 21-10-2009 at around 3 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a logistics convoy of the enemy on  Kandahar-Herat highway in Garishk district headquarter in Helmand province, in  the ambush the convoy security guards fled, the trailers drivers were arrested,  the Mujahideen booty sixty heavy guns, two generators, and other quantity  military equipment. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
In the third hour of the afternoon yesterday (2009-10-21) attacked the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of an armed attack on a convoy of logistics to the  enemy on the road to Kandahar, Herat, near the center of the Directorate of  rapid Gereshk, resulting in the arrest of a truck-type trailers carrying  containers. Was inside the container sixty guns of the type Pekka heavy, two  generators, and a quantity of other military means. According to the report,  received in the car was heading towards the airport Shoorab air as it offers an  ambush mounted by the Mujahideen. At the beginning of the attack, the security  of the convoy soldiers fled away, and thankfully did not damage mujahideen any  kind of losses.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemara.co.cc/arabi/arabi-15-21-10-2009.html">Eight  soldiers were killed by an explosion of the Directorate of Shah Joy</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4wEoN">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
The killing of eight soldiers of the army commander in the client with one hour  and a half this afternoon (2009-10-21), when a Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  an explosive device planted in the car kind of Ranger in the market state of the  Directorate of Shah Joy Zabul. After the explosion the dead soldiers were  transferred to the status of the Directorate, while the car is still devastating  to Morocco today at the scene.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemara.co.cc/arabi/arabi-1-22-10-2009.html">The  destruction of two tanks of the occupying forces in Zabul province</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4wEkb">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English)  <em>2 tanks of NATO invader army destroyed in Zabul </em>
Wednesday morning 21-10-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  with improvised explosive device blew up two tanks of the NATO invader army in  Karam Kahi area in Naw Bahar district of Zabul province, both tanks were blown  up within half an hour period, as the enemy were patrolling, in the blasts both  tanks were destroyed and all the terrorists onboard were either killed or were  wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn Morocco yesterday (2009-10-21) Two  explosive devices of the enemy in the Directorate of Noppear state of Zabul.  Implemented two explosions within half an hour in the generosity of horses when  the enemy was patrolling in the area. Officials say the mujahideen: Aldbabin  destroying both the enemy and killed and wounded were all on board. It is said  that it was among the dead, an Afghan interpreter also.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21472871/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-230115UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
241015UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>
<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=314:two-military-tanks-of-the-invaders-destroyed-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Military Tanks of the Invaders Destroyed in Arghandab</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 24 October 2009 07:52 Q.Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Kandahar province destroyed  a military tank of the foreign invaders at Baro Manda in Arghandab district by a  mine blast. The tank was passing over a viaduct when the explosion took place.  Another tank fell prey to IED at the same area. According to the report, all  soldiers aboard the tanks have been killed as result.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=317:eight-civilians-including-three-children-killed-in-american-bombardment&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eight Civilians including Three Children Killed in American Bombardment</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 24 October 2009 07:56 Q. Y. Ahmadi
The invading American planes bombed three tractors, which were heading to their  villages in Regan Manda, Khusk Abi area, near the provincial capital Lashkar Gah.  Eight civilian people including 3 children aboard the tractors were killed as a  result of the blind American bombardment and all the three tractors and corolla  car burnt down in the bomb blaze. The civilian people had gone to the provincial  bazaar for shopping when they fell prey to the enemy aerial strike.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=315:heavy-casualties-inflicted-on-the-enemy-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy Casualties Inflicted on the Enemy in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 24 October 2009 07:54 Q. Y. ahmadi
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan destroyed two tanks of the  invading enemy in Ali Zai area of Nawzad district in Helmand province. According  to the report, the enemy was trying to launch military operation against the  Mujhideeen based in the area. Later Mujahideen ambushed the enemy troops when  they were taking dead bodies of the soldiers, inflicting further casualties on  the invading enemy.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21551920/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-231015UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242120UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/24-10-09.htm"> 2 invaders tanks and 1 puppets vehicles destroyed in Kandahar</a> (4th  headline)
<blockquote>Saturday morning 24-10-2009 at around 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an explosive device blew up a Ranger vehicle of the  puppet army in Zawando hydara area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province,  when the enemy patrol was passing the area. In the blast the vehicle was  destroyed and eight terrorists in it were killed. According to another report,  Friday night 23-10-2009 at around 8 pm local time, the Mujahideen with an  improvised explosive device blew up a tank of the NATO invader forces in Babar  area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province, about hour later when the enemy  were moving from the first blast site, the Mujahideen detonated another  landmine, in which another enemy tank was blown up, in both blasts both enemy  tanks were destroyed and all the terrorists onboard were killed. After the two  blasts the enemy indiscriminate started shelling the surrounding areas, but  caused no losses on the Mujahideen side. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/24-10-09.htm"> British invaders tank blown up in Helmand</a> (6th headline)
<blockquote>Friday evening 23-10-2009 at around 6 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an explosive device blew up a tank of the British  invader forces in Ali Zai area in Nawzad district of Helmand province, in the  blast the was destroyed and all the terrorists onboard were killed, soon after  the blast the Mujahideen ambushed the enemy convoy, during which inflicting more  losses to the enemy. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/24-10-09.htm"> 5 British terrorists killed and wounded in an ambush in Helmand</a> (1st  headline)
<blockquote>Saturday morning 24-10-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a patrol of the British invader forces  in Baba jee Gul ikhtiar area in Lashkargah city in Helmand province, in the  ambush the Mujahideen killed three and wounded two British terrorists. Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-24-10-2009.html">The bombing  of a tank of British improvised explosive device in the Directorate of Nawzad</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4zLpn">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://is.gd/4zLz3">Official English</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan destroyed  two tanks of the invading enemy in Ali Zai area of Nawzad district in Helmand  province. According to the report, the enemy was trying to launch military  operation against the Mujhideeen based in the area. Later Mujahideen ambushed  the enemy troops when they were taking dead bodies of the soldiers, inflicting  further casualties on the invading enemy.</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosive device planted in a  military tank of the occupying British forces near the center of the Directorate  of Nawzad in Helmand. Officials say the jihadists in the region that the  explosion was at the Sixth of Morocco yesterday (2009-10-23) in the Department  Alizo Nawzad, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank is full, killing  all the British soldiers. Adds the report, after the explosion Mujahideen  rockets fired at the enemy forces which resulted in causing death and injury of  one volume to the enemy occupier.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Oct09/24-10-09.htm"> 9 puppet army terrorists killed and 2 vehicles destroyed in Zabul</a> (2nd  headline)
<blockquote>Saturday morning 24-10-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of the puppet army in Roghani  village area Shikai district Zabul province, in the ambush the Mujahideen  destroyed two enemy vehicles and killed nine terrorists. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21568021/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-242120UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
251740UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-25-10-2009.html">Severe  battle took place in Kandahar province</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4B64d">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Battles took place just before noon yesterday (2009-10-24) between the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the pawns of the occupying forces in the areas  Snjdzisar, Pashmul, and all your buttons in the Directorate of Kandahar  province. According to the report, clashed in the battle zone when the  Mujahideen attacked the infantry soldiers of the occupying forces as they  prepare to launch an attack against the militants in the region. Adds the  report, during the attacks triggered an explosive device planted in the enemy  infantry soldiers while they were out of the area, killing four soldiers were  occupiers and two others were wounded, police said. Locals say that during the  attacks was the enemy fire on innocent people where they were working on their  farms, resulting in the death of three civilians and wounding another. It should  be noted that this is not the first time that the Americans Alouhxion innocent  people, also released yesterday, the enemy fire at a car-type hip-Box of  civilians in the area Chaoni the same city where they were heading from a  wedding party from the city to their home, resulting in the martyrdom of the  four civilians inclusion of two women and wounding a woman and another girl were  injured. Among the martyrs is the man who had his wedding the next day.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-25-10-2009.html">Killing and  wounding one Ten British soldiers in the Directorate of Musa Qala</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4B6k7">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Seven British soldiers and wounded three others seriously injured in the four  o'clock this afternoon (2009-10-24) when the explosive device was detonated on  them in the Takht Paul Department of Musa Qala in Helmand. According to the  report, the stated losses suffered by Britons when he detonated an explosive  device planted Mujahideen on British soldiers who came to the swimming pool  which they come to him every day for swimming. It is said that among the deaths  of two female soldiers, female as well. According to another report, the  Mujahideen detonated an explosive device planted in the tank for the British military at  the second session this afternoon (2009-10-25) in the Drude Chhardh betrayed the  same Directorate, which resulted in the destruction of the tank and killing all  its troops occupiers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-25-10-2009.html">An attack on  a military client in Uruzgan</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4B6rc">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At approximately nine o'clock on the evening of yesterday (2009-10-24) attacked  the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of heavy and light weapons on the status of a  major military client, located one kilometer from the building on the mandate of  the Directorate of Uruzgan Varoujan. Altorteur according to the sender, in the  attack, which brought together about fifty of the Mujahideen, resulted in a loss  to a large place, in which (4) soldiers were killed and (7) surgeries severe. In  the attack, which lasted about half an hour, killed two of the Mujahideen, too.  Residents say: The enemy after the attack by firing artillery Qvev surrounding  areas, causing severe human and material losses in the ranks of the local  population.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21608274/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-251740UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262340UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=337:5-nato-invaders-blown-up-and-puppet-police-chief-killed-in-and-ambush-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 NATO invaders blown up and puppet police chief killed in and ambush in  Kandahar</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-26-10-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 26 October 2009 17:43 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Sunday morning 25-10-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a patrol in of the NATO invaders in Sangisar area  Zari in district of Kandahar province, the powerful blast killed five terrorists  and scattered the body parts to long distances, where it remained in the area  until midday today, five AK's of the American terrorists were Mujahideen booty.  In another report, the Mujahideen killed a puppet police chief named, Azim Khan,  in a surprise attack when he walked in the market in Landi bazar Kandahar city.  After the attack, the Mujahideen returned safely to their posts.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=336:2-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-and-8-terrorists-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy vehicles destroyed and 8 terrorists killed in Helmand</a> (Official  English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-26-10-2009.html">Arabic  version</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 26 October 2009 17:42 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Sunday night 25-10-2009 at around 7 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a Ranger vehicle of the puppet army terrorists in  Bolan namro area near Lashkar gah city in Helmand province, in the blast the  vehicle was destroyed and three terrorists were killed. In another report,  Sunday night 25-10-2009, the Mujahideen destroyed a Toyota Corolla in Lashkar  Gah city in Helmand province,, which was escorting the logistics convoy of the  American invaders in , in the blast the vehicle was destroyed and secuirty chief  along with four of his guards were killed.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=334:18-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-and-3-vehicles-destroyed-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 18 puppet army terrorists killed and 3 vehicles destroyed Zabul</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-26-10-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 26 October 2009 17:41 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Monday morning 26-10-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a patrol of the puppet army in War ghar khola  area in Shamalzai district of Zabul province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed  three enemy Ranger vehicles with RPG's and killed eighteen terrorists.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21670141">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280025UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-27-10-2009.html">Tank mine  exploded on the occupation forces in Arghandab</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4F0WE">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>7 NATO terrorists killed and 1 enemy tank destroyed in  Kandahar </em>
Tuesday morning 27-10-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of  the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an improvised explosive device blew up a  tank of the NATO invaders in Char bagh area in Arghand Aab district of Kandahar  province, in the blast the enemy tank was destroyed and seven terrorists were  killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English)
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Exploded tank of the Journal of the occupation forces improvised explosive  device planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the area of the char bagh  Department Arghandab in Kandahar. According to the news Linker, The deadly  explosion occurred at about ten o'clock in the morning (2009-10-27) machine by  remote control, when their convoy was in the area of Jodr neighbor Bagh. Burnt  in the blast, the tank is full, in which (7) as soon as the soldiers as  occupiers. According to the people of the region: the enemy has sealed off the  area surrounding the explosion, and is currently busy collecting the remains of  their comrades.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-27-10-2009.html">Blast kills  seven soldiers in the river SE</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4F1aW">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>7 puppet army terrorists killed in Helmand </em>
Tuesday morning 27-10-2009 at around 10 am local time, seven terrorists were  killed when the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a  landmine in Yakhcha Ner-e-siraj area in Garishk district of Helmand province.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English)
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At ten this morning (2009-10-27) killed (7) soldiers of the puppet army, an  explosion in the river near the os of the Center for Gereshk in Helmand  province. Reported that the enemy suffered casualties when they were busy with  the restoration of the Kandahar Herat Ikjal River in the OS, they exploded a  bomb planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. Said of the dead officer as  well. It should be noted, exploded on the first car on the enemy in the same  area by a landmine also killed on board, has recognized the puppet  administration, killed four soldiers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-13-26-10-2009.html">Heavy battle  continued throughout the day in Baba Ji</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4F1j0">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>Heavy battle between the Mujahideen and British terrorists in  Helmand </em>
Monday morning 26-10-2009, a day-long battle took place between the  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and British invader army  terrorists in Baba jee area near Lashkargah city of Helmand province, the battle  started when a larger number of enemy terrorists entered Baba jee area, the  battle took place at five different points, at the end the enemy were forces to  retreat, and fled from the area, the number of enemies killed could not be  confirmed, one Mujahid was martyred and two were wounded. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic into Google English)
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Day-long battle between the very Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the  occupation forces in English, face to face in the Babagi at a distance of five  kilometers Hkurjah the capital of Helmand province. According to the news  contained: the fighting took place in Almtqp when he took a large number of  British soldiers from the helicopters in the villages of the region in order of  operations against the Mujahideen. Strong in the battle that took place at five  points of the right of the enemy heavy losses, but it did not have accurate  information about the numbers. Mujahideen says the region: in some points of the  enemy forces were forced to retreat, and fled the area, but in the points battle  is still ongoing at the time. In this battle killed one of the Mujahideen, were  killed and two other surgeries.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-27-10-2009.html">The  destruction of four armored vehicles of the common enemy in Zabul</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4F14O">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>16 invaders and puppet terrorist killed and 4 enemy  vehicles destroyed in Zabul </em>
Monday afternoon 26-10-2009, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an improvised explosive devices blew up two  armored vehicles of NATO invader terrorists in Karam khail area in Naw bahar  district of Zabul province, the vehicles were blown up when the enemy were  conducting an operation against the Mujahideen, in the blasts both enemy  vehicles were destroyed and nine terrorists in the were killed. In another  report, Monday afternoon 26-10-2009 at around 9 am local time, the Mujahideen  attacked the puppet army patrol in Karam khail area in Naw bahar district of  Zabul province, resulting in the destruction of two Ranger vehicles with RPG's,  in which eight terrorists on board were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic into Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the details of the destroyed yesterday afternoon (2009-10-26)  armored vehicles of the occupation forces by improvised explosive devices in the  area of Karam Khel Noppear Department in the province of Zabul, in which (9)  soldiers Romanians. Enemy losses incurred when the enemy wanted to conducting  operations against militants in the region; Madrotaihm exploded mines planted in  the road. In a similar vein, at about nine o'clock this morning, Mujahideen  attacked an army patrol on the client in the same area, resulting in the  destruction of two cars of the type of Ranger by Qmaev RPG, in which ( 8 )  agents were soldiers on board. Officials report the jihadists in the region:  with the attack, clashes took place face to face with the enemy, continued for  nearly half an hour, and thankfully there have been no casualties in the ranks  of the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21728441">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282240UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=345:mujahideen-destroyed-nine-tanks-and-vehicles-of-the-allied-enemy&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen Destroyed Nine Tanks and Vehicles of the Allied Enemy</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-28-10-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 28 October 2009 13:47 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up nine military tanks and  vehicles in different districts of Kandahar like, Arghandab, Shorwak, Maivan,  and Zeray. In Arghandab district, an enemy military vehicle was destroyed by  mine blast when it was on patrol in the area.  Five soldiers were killed as  a result. In another incident in Noorzu area of Shorawak district, a military  vehicle of the frontier army was destroyed, killing five soldiers on board.  Mujhaideen from Maivand district report that they blew up a military tank of the  foreign invaders on Hirat &lt;Herat&gt;-Kandahar highway at Mir Akhur road converge,  killing the crew aboard the tank whereas two other military tanks were destroyed  in Kar Buzak area. All the soldiers in the tanks were killed. In Wazero area of  Zery district, another military tank of the enemy fell prey to a mine blast when  it was passing over a bridge in Sangsar area. Similarly, three tanks of the  invading enemy were destroyed by IEDs in Qala Shah Mir area in Maivan district  when the brutal invaders were trying to launch military operations against the  Mujahideen in the area.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-27-10-2009.html">Heavy losses  in the ranks of infidels once again today in Helmand</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4GoJu">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yusuf Ahmed I.
There were reports of a heavy battle between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and  the forces of disbelief before midday (2009-10-27).  Khaddai consideration  in the villages, and each choice aka Baba Ji in the near Hkurjah of the capital  of Helmand province. According to reports the hyphen: battle erupted when troops  raided the English villages Baip operations against the militants, there were  significant losses in the ranks of the enemy in this battle, which lasted until  noon now. He also cited (2) of the Mujahideen and another wounded surgeries. In  another independent news, at about nine o'clock this morning, a convoy of  logistics to the enemy en route from Kandahar toward Hkurjah for a massive  attack by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the Minister Mande Bnehralsiraj  Department Gereshk in the state itself. Evolved directly with the attack by  enemy forces in a fierce battle face to face with the militants destroyed three  cars of the type of enemy Saraf Toyota, in which (12) soldiers, customers, and  another (7) other serious surgeries, at the end of the battle, which lasted  until the afternoon, wounding three Mujahideen. In the context of a similar  battle took place directly with the occupation forces and the client at about  eleven o'clock in the morning in the Togi Department Sngen Sarwan both the  mandate itself, which led to the death (5) soldiers and wounding a number of  other serious surgeries, and was in the news after the battle was a massive  explosion the infantry soldiers of the enemy, killing (2) two soldiers and  wounding Manliyn (3) other serious surgeries. In another independent report  aimed at approximately the third and a half yesterday afternoon tanks of the  occupation forces improvised explosive device in the Department Srcano Nawzad  state itself as it was coming out of one of the places Mkusha, crashed in the  blast, the tank completely, killing all on board of the soldiers foreigners. In  the good and the just-out: At one of the midday battle took place directly with  the occupation forces in Deh Adam Khan, near the center of the Directorate of  Gereshk, resulting in a loss of (3) Kfar &lt;kafir&gt; soldiers and wounding (2) other  serious surgeries, Linker added benefit: the battle took place direct contact  with the enemy while the enemy soldiers while in the case of out of status  Vfjioa attack by the Mujahideen, and after the battle of the enemy's air force  bombed the area, wounding two of the Mujahideen surgeries.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=341:a-military-tank-of-the-invaders-destroyed-in-arghndab&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> A Military Tank of the Invaders Destroyed in Arghndab</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 28 October 2009 05:11 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Kandahar province blew up a  military tank of the foreign invaders which was on patrol in Char Bagh Godar,  Arghandab district. All the crew aboard the tank were killed. The enemy cordoned  off the area after the explosion and they are now busy taking the dead bodies of  their soldiers.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=343:seven-soldiers-were-killed-in-a-mine-blast-in-nahre-siraj&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Seven Soldiers were killed in a Mine Blast in Nahre Siraj</a> (Official  English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-28-10-2009.html">Arabic  version</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 28 October 2009 05:13 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
According to report from Geresk district of Helmand province, seven soldiers of  the hireling army of the Kabul puppet regime were killed in a bomb blast at  Nahre Siraj. The report adds, a military officer is among those killed in the  explsion. Another vehicle of security guards of a logistical convoy of the enemy  was destroyed and five soldiers on board were killed in the area. Similarly, two  vehicles of the hireling army were destroyed in a mine explosion in Nahre Siraj,  killing all on board.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=347:mujahideen-kill-four-british-soldiers-in-nawa&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen Kill Four British Soldiers in Nawa</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 28 October 2009 13:50 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Mujahideen in Char Qulfan area of Nawa district, near the provincial capital of  Lashkar Gah killed four British soldiers by detonating a mine through a remotely  controlled device. Three soldiers were injured. According to the report, a mine  explosive expert is among those killed in the explosion.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21773745/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-282240UTC-Oct-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
291125UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-28-10-2009.html">Heavy battle  continued all day today in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4H1iQ">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the details of the heavy battle broke out before noon today  (2009-10-28) with the British soldiers near the district center of Nawzad in  Helmand. The battle erupted when the enemy is being preparations for operations  against militants in the region, evolution of soldiers in heavy battle with the  mujahideen. Mujahideen says: During the battle, destroyed three tanks of the  enemy's improvised explosive devices, as another powerful explosion occurred  while the soldiers were removing the bodies of the dead were destroyed tanks  towards their positions. According to the report, the blasts killed four  consecutive Laker ten foreign soldiers, on the spot, were also injured a number  of other surgeries severe. In a separate report last battle took place just  before midday in the village area Khoshhal Zenjl Directorate club on the mandate  itself, which led to heavy casualties in the ranks of the enemy. Add news here  also got Troitskaya enemy soldiers, resulting in the death of (4) foreign  soldiers and wounding two other surgeries. Witnesses say: two men remained of  dead soldiers at the scene. As well as violent clashes took place this afternoon  with the enemy in the area Gah Mirza Directorate itself, where a soldier was  killed and another wounded surgeries. Almarkp in the above-mentioned, which  lasted until this afternoon, killed one Mujahid and killed three other  surgeries.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-29-10-2009.html">Mujahideen  opened a four-point security police in Hkurjah</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4H15U">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Zabihollah / Mujahid
According to the details of around seven o'clock in the evening yesterday  (2009-10-28) Open Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of a four-point security police  near the center of the Hkurjah Helmand province as a result of a massive attack.  These points were set up security to the security of this city at a distance of  one kilometer from their position in the so-called Poulain, and subjected to a  massive attack by the Mujahideen. In this attack, four points have been removed  completely, and killed (7) soldiers and the rest managed to escape. Says  mujahideen Forwards: Gnmna seven AK-dead soldiers, and RPG one, and a  motorcycle, then Odermoa fire in the premises of the security points.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-28-10-2009.html">Explosions  kill eight people in Uruzgan</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4H19P">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At six this morning (2009-10-28) do Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Jermao an  explosion in the area near the center of the province of Uruzgan, Uruzgan's  state. Reportedly carried out by the powerful blast at a car's Army client, when  it was on its way to hit the security status of an explosive device. Explosion  destroyed the car in full, and still the rest of the wreckage at the scene until  now ten o'clock pm. News adds that at the same time last night Mujahideen fired  rockets at the center of that Directorate, which was performed to inflict heavy  losses of physical and moral in the ranks of the enemy, but there was no precise  information about the numbers.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21795572">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
292235UTC Oct 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-29-10-2009.html">A ranger  vehicle and fuel tanker blown up in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4HzJR">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Thursday morning 29-10-2009 at around 6 am local time,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with explosive devices blew up  a Ranger vehicle and a fuel tanker of the enemy in Sistani area in Marja  district of Helmand province, the enemy vehicles were destroyed when they were  heading to one of the headquarters of U.S. invading forces in the region. In the  blasts both vehicles were destroyed and all the terrorists in them were killed  or wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English)<em>A double car bombing of the enemy in the Directorate  of Marjh</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed the type of car and Ranger fuel tank of the enemy at night last night  (2009-10-29) in the desert Sestanh Department Marjh in Helmand province, when  the dawn of the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of explosive devices, when the  enemy vehicles were heading to one of the headquarters of U.S. forces  territories in the region. Blasts resulted in the destruction of both vehicles  to fully enemy were killed and wounded all those inside but it was not up to  date and accurate information on the number of dead and injured.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-29-10-2009.html">Puppet police  point destroyed and 4 terrorists killed in Uruzgan</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/4HzVn">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Thursday morning 29-10-2009 at around 6 am local time,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police point  in Saseni area in Char Cheno district of Uruzgan province, in the attack  Mujahideen killed four terrorists and two manage to escape, weapons and  equipment at the point were Mujahideen's booty, later the point building was  burned. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English)  <em>Edit point security police in the state of  Uruzgan</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of free during an armed attack point of the  security police in the Directorate's mandate Charcheno Uruzgan. According to the  report, a result of the attack, which started at about six o'clock in the  morning (2009-10-29) in the Department Srseni Charcheno, edit point security to  the police fully and killed four policemen and the two others managed to escape  from the battle field. At the end of the attack sheep Mujahideen weapons and  equipment the police officers dead, and then burned the building point of  security.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-29-10-2009.html">A mine  explosion at the police car in Cmzay</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4HzEp">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the details contained in about three o'clock this afternoon  (2009-10-29) bomb exploded in a police car planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate while the car was on its way towards the point of security police in the  name of Spenki Cmzay mandate of the Directorate of Zabul. Car was destroyed in  the blast completely, which killed six soldiers including the commander as well.  Residents say: After the incident, the transfer of the dead soldiers towards the  center of the Directorate, and the car still devastating remain in the scene.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/21826317">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, October 2009*​
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*HIGHLIGHTS*
•	Taliban statements monitored during October 2009 claimed responsibility for at up to 44 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced the death of 2 soldiers during this period.
•	Six (6) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian personnel or casualties in October 2009, compared to an average of 8.42 such reports per month since October 2008.
•	*Since October 2008, the Taliban have claimed 12.89 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (464 alleged by Taliban vs. 36 reported by Canada).*

Full report available in .pdf format here​


----------

